# North West England 2015 OOM



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2015)

Once again the North west OOM will be in full force this year. :whoo:

Same format as last year with matchplay group stage and a medal final. Very easy format to deal with and even people with limited golf time can easily get their matches played.

Please declare interest then i can get the ball rolling. 

Matchplay stage

Matchplay ties played as full handicap difference.

When matches involve women the SSS difference needs to be also taken into account.

Matchplay scoring as per usual rules.

Points are awarded as follows :-

20 Points for winning your match

5 Points for winning a hole

2 Points for a half

These points are added to your total in the group stage. This encourages attacking golf and ensures there is something to play for on every hole.

Players need to mark a card between them for this so it can be calculated after the round. I would like one of each pair to send a picture of the card to me via email or text so all cards can be checked before being added to the scoreboard.

The final :-

The final will be medal format and points will be awarded for your finishing position as per below chart. Points from group stage will be added to your finals day points for overall standings.

1st 600
2nd 570
3rd 540
4th 510
5th 480
6th 450
7th 420
8th 390
9th 360
10th 330
11th 300
12th 270
13th 240
14th 210
15th 180
16th 150
17th 120
18th 90
19th 60
20th 30 

Entry fee will be Â£20 as per last year and all monies will go towards prizes for finals day.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 23, 2015)

Running list / Payment 

Birchy
Val
Odvan
Junior
Huds1475
LouiseA
*IainNWJ PAID*
Duffers
Liverbirdie
Bluewolf
StuC


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm in Coolio, top stuff.

Ignore this, you're too quick for me!!!


----------



## stevelev (Feb 24, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm in Coolio, top stuff.

Ignore this, you're too quick for me!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think I might well give this a go this year. Show you lot how to really lose lmao


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll have a go of this as well :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome fellas.. Looking forward to meeting a few new faces this year...:thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice one, welcome aboard lads


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome to the new entrants.

Birchy, I've sent my Â£20, even though as last years winner I thought I would have got straight into the group stages.......not having to play the likes of San Marino Dave Mac.:whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome to the new entrants.

Birchy, I've sent my Â£20, even though as last years winner I thought I would have got straight into the group stages.......not having to play the likes of San Marino Dave Mac.:whoo:

Eh, you've seen me hit at least one good shot!

(The first at Wallasey, when under emense pressure from yourself. I nailed it) 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Feb 25, 2015)

Â£20 sent mate!


----------



## Odvan (Feb 25, 2015)

Likewise Mr B, payment sent.


----------



## chellie (Feb 25, 2015)

You can all breathe a sigh of relief as I'm not doing it:rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2015)

chellie said:



			You can all breathe a sigh of relief as I'm not doing it:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to stop you coming to finals day though :thup:


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2015)

Val said:



			Nothing to stop you coming to finals day though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks


----------



## peterlav (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in mate, let me know where you want me to send entrance fee


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2015)

This full mate or you got room for a little 'un


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			This full mate or you got room for a little 'un
		
Click to expand...

There's room for a big daft'un


----------



## Odvan (Feb 27, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			This full mate or you got room for a little 'un
		
Click to expand...

If I get drawn against you again Andy, can I play off 15...


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			There's room for a big daft'un 

Click to expand...


Good enough :cheers:


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2015)

Odvan said:



			If I get drawn against you again Andy, can I play off 15... 

Click to expand...


I've given this some thought - no.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

Odvan said:



			If I get drawn against you again Andy, can I play off 15... 

Click to expand...

Play off 12, but take him to Childwall.......


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2015)

Â£20 sent Scott.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Play off 12, but take him to Childwall.......
		
Click to expand...

Nah, got the yardages sorted now :mmm:

You fancy North Manchester again  :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Nah, got the yardages sorted now :mmm:

You fancy North Manchester again  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

As long as we play the holes in the right order, this time.


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			As long as we play the holes in the right order, this time.

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:.

Best bit was finding my "first" drive - couldn't make it up.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 8, 2015)

Stick me in and I will actually try to complete all my matches this year (and win 1)


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2015)

Running list / Payment 

Birchy
Val
*Odvan PAID*
*Junior PAID*
Huds1475
*LouiseA PAID
IainNWJ PAID*
Duffers
*Liverbirdie PAID*
*Bluewolf PAID*
StuC      
Peterlav
*Gregbwfc PAID*
Scouser
Stevelev
Davemc1
Vikingman

17 entrants up to now. :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Running list / Payment 

Birchy
Val
Odvan
Junior
Huds1475
 LouiseA
IainNWJ PAID
Duffers
Liverbirdie
Bluewolf
StuC      
Peterlav
Gregbwfc
Scouser
Stevelev
Davemc1
Vikingman

17 entrants up to now. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Have I not paid mate? I thought I sent it the other day? Let me know because I aint got a bloody clue what I have and haven't paid for....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Have I not paid mate? I thought I sent it the other day? Let me know because I aint got a bloody clue what I have and haven't paid for.... 

Click to expand...

Bloody hell give me chance to update it :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Bloody hell give me chance to update it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You snooze you lose in this game mate...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

I've bought my winner's "addition" to the trophy already, just 1 mind, not 3 like the previous winner from N.Ireland.

It will be fun if a Man U fan or an Evertonian wins it,though.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've bought my winner's "addition" to the trophy already, just 1 mind, not 3 like the previous winner from N.Ireland.

It will be fun if a Man U fan or an Evertonian wins it,though. 

Click to expand...

Not worried about upsetting the Wigan Athletic fan then?   :rofl:


----------



## stevelev (Mar 12, 2015)

Birchy, can you pm me payment details so I can get it over to you

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Not worried about upsetting the Wigan Athletic fan then?   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nar, youse arent bitter.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, youse arent bitter.
		
Click to expand...

Lemon Corkscrew mate!!!


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 13, 2015)

Any room for a short fat one to help round it up to 18?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Any room for a short fat one to help round it up to 18?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate, get stuck in :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 14, 2015)

Put me in too birchy :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

Thats 19 in now, one more would be perfect :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 15, 2015)

Can Steady Dave be tempted I wonder....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Can Steady Dave be tempted I wonder....
		
Click to expand...

And Karl. Are they playing?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2015)

Pencil me in Scott. I'll get the entry money sent over :thup:

I Felt a bit bad last year after not getting all the games in etc

I'll be making an effort to get them all in ASAP.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 15, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Pencil me in Scott. I'll get the entry money sent over :thup:

I Felt a bit bad last year after not getting all the games in etc

I'll be making an effort to get them all in ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 15, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			And Karl. Are they playing?
		
Click to expand...

Gonna struggle to get my games in am afraid.... Will still jump on forum meets where I can though.....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

We have got 20 now so i will be able to do a decent draw soon. Might do it tonight


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			We have got 20 now so i will be able to do a decent draw soon. Might do it tonight 

Click to expand...

Get it done mate. Could do with knowing who's gonna beat me this season. 

Talking of getting beat, I've just got tickets for Saturdays game mate.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

The draw has been done by my better half, some very very interesting match ups 

*Group A* (Need a skull and crossbones for this one  )
Qwerty
Huds1475
Val
Junior
NWJocko

*Group B*
Garyinderry
StuC
Birchy
Stevelev
Gregbwfc

*Group C*
Liverbirdie
Podgster
Duffers
Louise
Odvan

*Group D* (Sees a repeat of a well known forum classic) 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1


----------



## Odvan (Mar 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			The draw has been done by my better half, some very very interesting match ups 

*Group A* (Need a skull and crossbones for this one  )
Qwerty
Huds1475
Val
Junior
NWJocko

*Group B*
Garyinderry
StuC
Birchy
Stevelev
Gregbwfc

*Group C*
Liverbirdie
Podgster
Duffers
Louise
Odvan

*Group D* (Sees a repeat of a well known forum classic) 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1
		
Click to expand...

Not him again. FFS.

Group A looks ace!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			The draw has been done by my better half, some very very interesting match ups 

*Group A* (Need a skull and crossbones for this one  )
Qwerty
Huds1475
Val
Junior
NWJocko

*Group B*
Garyinderry
StuC
Birchy
Stevelev
Gregbwfc

*Group C*
Liverbirdie
Podgster
Duffers
Louise
Odvan

*Group D* (Sees a repeat of a well known forum classic) 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1
		
Click to expand...

FFS, last years Group of Death not enough for me Birchy!!!!!???

Still, at least I can relax and enjoy the finals day with absolutely no chance of winning :rofl:

Mankini safe for another year aswell :whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 15, 2015)

Bluewolf and scouser will be epic.    once Ian sorts out those sh##ks


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

There are some absolute classics in this groupings. I literally cannot wait for this to start now. That first group looks epic. Group C looks tasty as well


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Bluewolf and scouser will be epic.    once Ian sorts out those sh##ks 

Click to expand...

He might as well send his Missus in for him. Better golfer and easier to look at. She hits it farther as well.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2015)

Good work mate, looking forward to this.

Have you thought of selling tickets for Scouser V Bluewolf? Could subsidise Finals Day for us all


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice one Birchy, one or two games you could sell tickets for there I reckon 

Thought Group C looked interesting myself Dan 

Saw this in the "tap room" first, open invite to host anyone at Preston if folk don't visit the other side.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 15, 2015)

When does the auction begin Mr B?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			When does the auction begin Mr B?
		
Click to expand...

Just putting together the write up as we speak


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Not him again. FFS.

Group A looks ace!
		
Click to expand...

Shall we form a break away league......

Birchy, my mate Andy was also considering it, and bumped into the 2 hogies today at Leasowe, who said they may have a go, possibly.

Just to keep you informed, or is it closed off?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Bluewolf and scouser will be epic.    once Ian sorts out those sh##ks 

Click to expand...

The promoters of the Pacquaio v Mayweather fight has asked if you can play this in June, so as not to take away from their rumble.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2015)

Well played coolio, Group A is deadly!!

Bluewolf giving scouser 100 shots will be hilarious!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			The draw has been done by my better half, some very very interesting match ups 

*Group A* (Need a skull and crossbones for this one  )
Qwerty
Huds1475
Val
Junior
NWjocko
		
Click to expand...

Just a couple of preferences.. 

Val.  I'm more than happy to play at Wallasey :thup:

Huds. Love Mcr, don't mind a ride over :thup:

Iain. No way am I playing you at Fortress Fairhaven but your more than welcome at Pleasington.

Andy. How do you fancy a trip down to Aberdovey


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheers Mrs Birchy.....I think.    Should be good craic , even if I'm getting my behind handed to me

Really looking fwd to this now!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2015)

I can finally see my first OOM win coming this year....  BTW for those interested I will be positing a thread tomorrow night...  And it will be well with a look... 

For those wanting tv rights to host me and BW I have the half time entertainment sorted....


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just a couple of preferences.. 

Val.  I'm more than happy to play at Wallasey :thup:

Huds. Love Mcr, don't mind a ride over :thup:

Iain. No way am I playing you at Fortress Fairhaven but your more than welcome at Pleasington.

Andy. How do you fancy a trip down to Aberdovey  

Click to expand...

Haha - nahhhh you alright mate.  I'll hang fire playing you till you have a few medals under your belt and your down to at least 4


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hoping last to be drawn out isn't a sign of where I'm going to end up...

wondering on how it works? Home and away basis? Or just play each group member once. If the latter, As the courses I play at arnt fit for forums members  im happy to play all mine away.


out of interest, is there a booby prize :lol:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Hoping last to be drawn out isn't a sign of where I'm going to end up...

wondering on how it works? Home and away basis? Or just play each group member once. If the latter, As the courses I play at arnt fit for forums members  im happy to play all mine away.


out of interest, is there a booby prize :lol:
		
Click to expand...

The booby prize is all mine


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 15, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just a couple of preferences.. 

Val.  I'm more than happy to play at Wallasey :thup:

Huds. Love Mcr, don't mind a ride over :thup:

Iain. No way am I playing you at Fortress Fairhaven but your more than welcome at Pleasington.

Andy. How do you fancy a trip down to Aberdovey  

Click to expand...

I'm scarred for life playing OOM games at Pleasingtom after Birchy last year!!

I'm with Andy, will wait til your handicap is halved before I play you. In May then!?

Val - I'll happily play at Wallasey, maybe use this as the excuse to get our extortionate game at S&A in?

Andy - SAOL good for me

Huds - Manchester good for me


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 15, 2015)

DaveMc - just agree with your oppos where to play, you'll get plenty of offers to host from the lads on here.

Iain, thanks for reminding me about Birchy at Pleasington :thup:
How is he at your gaff ?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 15, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			DaveMc - just agree with your oppos where to play, you'll get plenty of offers to host from the lads on here.

Iain, thanks for reminding me about Birchy at Pleasington :thup:
How is he at your gaff ?
		
Click to expand...

No worries, scratch handicap round there, avoid at all costs!

Welcome at mine for any games Andy, me and Glyn beat Birchy and Pedro 6&5 last time out... 

Anyone else welcome aswell for games just give me a shout :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm scarred for life playing OOM games at Pleasingtom after Birchy last year!!

I'm with Andy, will wait til your handicap is halved before I play you. In May then!?

Val - I'll happily play at Wallasey, maybe use this as the excuse to get our extortionate game at S&A in?

Andy - SAOL good for me

Huds - Manchester good for me
		
Click to expand...

S&A was on my mind mate so all good with that.

Dave, happy to host at Wallasey 

Huds, wherever you fancy bud, happy at Manchester or Wallasey

Andy, we can sort something, maybe see what's on offer with the Cheshire county card as well as considering Wallasey and Lymm.


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm happy to host at Wallasey for those happy to play midweek after work and most probably on a Wed or Thurs.


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			No worries, scratch handicap round there, avoid at all costs!

Welcome at mine for any games Andy, me and Glyn beat Birchy and Pedro 6&5 last time out... 

Anyone else welcome aswell for games just give me a shout :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me and Simon also happy to host as well although there is a limit on the number of times anyone can play in a year at guest rates.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Hoping last to be drawn out isn't a sign of where I'm going to end up...

wondering on how it works? Home and away basis? Or just play each group member once. If the latter, As the courses I play at arnt fit for forums members  im happy to play all mine away.


out of interest, is there a booby prize :lol:
		
Click to expand...

You can play anywhere anytime mate. Just arrange with opponents in your group etc. Just play each player once and points carry forward to final at end of season.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shall we form a break away league......

Birchy, my mate Andy was also considering it, and bumped into the 2 hogies today at Leasowe, who said they may have a go, possibly.

Just to keep you informed, or is it closed off?
		
Click to expand...

If we get 5 more i will do another group mate. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds good Val. Always fancied Sandiway and never managed to get there.  

First time round for me so apologies if I've missed it, but is there a date the matches need to be played by?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2015)

Good work Scott,  Group A does indeed look tasty, nice to see the pressure is off with LB in my group.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Well played coolio, Group A is deadly!!

Bluewolf giving scouser 100 shots will be hilarious!!
		
Click to expand...

He'll need every one of those 100 shots.. Even with all his new gear.. 

Edit - Happy to host at either Club (until the end of April), then Dean Wood only after that...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2015)

Junior said:



			Sounds good Val. Always fancied Sandiway and never managed to get there.  

First time round for me so apologies if I've missed it, but is there a date the matches need to be played by?
		
Click to expand...

Not really mate. Well they need to be played by finals day which will be about end of Sep/Oct time.

Plenty of time to get them in :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Edit - Happy to host at either Club (until the end of April), then Dean Wood only after that...
		
Click to expand...

You moved again? ;o)


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 15, 2015)

Junior said:



			Sounds good Val. Always fancied Sandiway and never managed to get there.  

First time round for me so apologies if I've missed it, but is there a date the matches need to be played by?
		
Click to expand...

If you get Sandiway sorted give me a shout, on my reciprocal list and only heard good things


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2015)

Junior said:



			Sounds good Val. Always fancied Sandiway and never managed to get there.  

First time round for me so apologies if I've missed it, but is there a date the matches need to be played by?
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			If you get Sandiway sorted give me a shout, on my reciprocal list and only heard good things
		
Click to expand...


Shall we try and get a couple of games together somewhere fellas? 


Another idea could be a bit of a mini meet somewhere for anyone that could make it.
Maybe an open on a Sunday if possible?


----------



## Odvan (Mar 15, 2015)

For those who are going, Ireland will be a great place to play some. Me n Pete at Druids Glen, for example


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 15, 2015)

For group of doom members.....

Happy to host @ MGC. 

Never played Wallasey or Sandiway, would give  either of my arms to play both (might help smooth out my so g!)


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2015)

I also have Sandiway on my recipricol and had planned on playing it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

Scouser said:



			The booby prize is all mine
		
Click to expand...

You're more of a t#t, than a booby!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Scouser said:



			You moved again? ;o)
		
Click to expand...

Certainly have cocker... I'm off to Dean Wood to improve my putting and chipping.. The back 9 there is like playing golf in Hobbit country...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2015)

Val, can I play all my matches at Wallasey? P2 W2 L0........


----------



## Odvan (Mar 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Val, can I play all my matches at Wallasey? P2 W2 L0........

Click to expand...

You seem to have ignored my post again Pete, much like the Ronaldo post .

Pete, I hereby publicly challenge you to our NWOOM Group match at any neutral venue in Ireland. Do you accept? Druids Glen or K Club would be just fine. Apply within (unless you're a big scared girl)...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2015)

Odvan said:



			You seem to have ignored my post again Pete, much like the Ronaldo post .

Pete, I hereby publicly challenge you to our NWOOM Group match at any neutral venue in Ireland. Do you accept? Druids Glen or K Club would be just fine. Apply within (unless you're a big scared girl)...
		
Click to expand...


Oh, was that a PROPER gauntlet?

I think the Ryder cup course would be fitting for a match of such magnitude, me old meatball.


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Val, can I play all my matches at Wallasey? P2 W2 L0........

Click to expand...

Play as many as you like eld son.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh, was that a PROPER gauntlet?

I think the Ryder cup course would be fitting for a match of such magnitude, me old meatball.
		
Click to expand...

Far better than you giving me a right good spanking around Delamere I suppose!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2015)

Val said:



			Play as many as you like eld son.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, as some right goat tracks in my group.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 16, 2015)

Just an idea if any players fancied a mini meet to get an OOM game in

Saturday/2/5 - Pairs open @ Saddleworth GC Â£25 a pair. looks a bargain.Supposed to be a nice track although I haven't played it. 
http://www.saddleworthgolfclub.co.uk

Sunday/3/5 - Pairs open @ Pleasington GC Â£50 a pair. Although I can get 3 on any other time at Â£20 each It seems a good opportunity to get maybe a few over for a game and a chance to win something also :thup:
http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks mate, as some right goat tracks in my group.

Click to expand...

Pete,

Would gladly play at Wallasey if it suits you best midweek when Val is free


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Pete,

Would gladly play at Wallasey if it suits you best midweek when Val is free
		
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2015)

Val said:



			No problem
		
Click to expand...

Val think I should be allowed a round as a thank you for "that"  video haha


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 16, 2015)

Once again the golfing gods (or Scott's missus) have smiled on me.

Drawn in the same group as some of the NW's legends.

A golfing experience to be truly savoured.

Scott, do you want the money sending to the same account as last year.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 16, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Once again the golfing gods (or Scott's missus) have smiled on me.

Drawn in the same group as some of the NW's legends.

A golfing experience to be truly savoured.

Scott, do you want the money sending to the same account as last year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please mate :thup:

Scouser again eh? Bad luck but at least its one win in the bag :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Yes please mate :thup:

Scouser again eh? Bad luck but at least its one win in the bag :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You should only get 1/2 a point for beating the scouse crumble.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 17, 2015)

So, are any drawn matches settled by a dance off!? :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			So, are any drawn matches settled by a dance off!? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

New Brighton is 3 minutes drive away from Wallasey, so if finals day isn't settled........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			New Brighton is 3 minutes drive away from Wallasey, so if finals day isn't settled........
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LB but seeing that video once is enough for most people  Still trying to erase it from my mind :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thanks LB but seeing that video once is enough for most people  Still trying to erase it from my mind :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Scared of my busting my proper moves.

Anyway, why aren't you in it, you could easily get 4 matches in by playing them at meets and days out etc.

Scaredy cat.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scared of my busting my proper moves.

Anyway, why aren't you in it, you could easily get 4 matches in by playing them at meets and days out etc.

Scaredy cat.
		
Click to expand...

Good point but it meant spending more time with you so I opted out 

If there is enough for another group then I could be interested.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 17, 2015)

Fire up a Lincolnshire group Glyn.  It could be renamed the NW & lincs OOM 
If you win you could add a Pork pie or sausage to the trophy!

*I do apologise for the lazy Lincolnist stereotypes just in case anyone's offended on Glyns behalf :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 17, 2015)

Birchy, just sent my Â£20 by Bank Transfer

That video is incredible Twinkle Toes, perhaps a 'Dance Off' could be used in the event of a tie, would certainly be more interesting than card countback.

For some reason I keep humming "You can tell by the way I use my walk, I'm a woman's man, no time to talk" can't think why though!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Fire up a Lincolnshire group Glyn.  It could be renamed the NW & lincs OOM 
If you win you could add a Pork pie or sausage to the trophy!

*I do apologise for the lazy Lincolnist stereotypes just in case anyone's offended on Glyns behalf :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its ok Dave, he's not from Lincolnshire, he's just a typical Yorkshire mingebag.

Oops....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Birchy, just sent my Â£20 by Bank Transfer

That video is incredible Twinkle Toes, perhaps a 'Dance Off' could be used in the event of a tie, would certainly be more interesting than card countback.

For some reason I keep humming "You can tell by the way I use my walk, I'm a woman's man, no time to talk" can't think why though!!!! 

Click to expand...

Strange.. All I could think of after watching it was this video... Can't think why though!!!!!

[video]https://youtu.be/Fpa0dYB8Jjk[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Strange.. All I could think of after watching it was this video... Can't think why though!!!!!

[video]https://youtu.be/Fpa0dYB8Jjk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Strange.. All I could think of after watching it was this video... Can't think why though!!!!!

[video]https://youtu.be/Fpa0dYB8Jjk[/video]
		
Click to expand...


Im sat here wanting to type something but I really don't know what to say  :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I might be in trouble after that one...   There is such a thing as too far after all!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its ok Dave, he's not from Lincolnshire, he's just a typical Yorkshire mingebag.

Oops....
		
Click to expand...

That'd explain the Cobwebs on his Donkey jacket at H4H


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I think I might be in trouble after that one...   There is such a thing as too far after all!!
		
Click to expand...

After last nights video, no there isn't


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 17, 2015)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I think I might be in trouble after that one...   There is such a thing as too far after all!!
		
Click to expand...

Just when you though the Skemgate saga had died down.. 

Can of worms mate..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its ok Dave, he's not from Lincolnshire, he's just a typical Yorkshire mingebag.

Oops....
		
Click to expand...

You still haven't forgiven me for Silloth have you


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You still haven't forgiven me for Silloth have you 

Click to expand...

He hasn't forgiven you for anything ever


----------



## Odvan (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Strange.. All I could think of after watching it was this video... Can't think why though!!!!!

[video]https://youtu.be/Fpa0dYB8Jjk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Interesting convo ahead if your missus sees your search history


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Strange.. All I could think of after watching it was this video... Can't think why though!!!!!

[video]https://youtu.be/Fpa0dYB8Jjk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

He's me and stuey's partner in our tribute band - the Brie Gees.

Cheesy title, but the money's good.:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I just say no one had asked about my wellbeing... I saw the live act and a poor 8 year old girl is now having counselling


----------



## peterlav (Mar 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Strange.. All I could think of after watching it was this video... Can't think why though!!!!!

[video]https://youtu.be/Fpa0dYB8Jjk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me, or does this fella have a look of Birchy about him?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Is it just me, or does this fella have a look of Birchy about him? 

Click to expand...

Ha, ha - I do remember some of them shapes from when he was in the John Lennon bar, after the Bolton game.

Just hours before Gary did his Blair witch project video.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just hours before Gary did his Blair witch project video.
		
Click to expand...

You mean this one.... (Please do not open if easily offended)

[video=youtube_share;wxrDEaPAl1c]http://youtu.be/wxrDEaPAl1c[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			You mean this one.... (Please do not open if easily offended)

[video=youtube_share;wxrDEaPAl1c]http://youtu.be/wxrDEaPAl1c[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I love that video. I opened up my e mail to find it a day later. The perils of drink eh.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2015)

We have at least one player on the reserve/new group list now.

Is there anymore interested in playing? Is Andy W interested Pete?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

Birchy said:



			We have at least one player on the reserve/new group list now.

Is there anymore interested in playing? Is Andy W interested Pete?
		
Click to expand...

Just belled him mate, yep, he's game.

The other isnt steptoe is it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			You mean this one.... (Please do not open if easily offended)

[video=youtube_share;wxrDEaPAl1c]http://youtu.be/wxrDEaPAl1c[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thats what a good night out in Liverpool does to you.

Blair witch II - this time it's Irish.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just belled him mate, yep, he's game.

The other isnt steptoe is it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just belled him mate, yep, he's game.

The other isnt steptoe is it?
		
Click to expand...

Oi, I am bringing the suit for finals day


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi, I am bringing the suit for finals day 

Click to expand...

Dont forget your clogs, as well. They go well together.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			We have at least one player on the reserve/new group list now.

Is there anymore interested in playing? Is Andy W interested Pete?
		
Click to expand...

Put Glen down as well, if your happy for him to play off 7 (his last official handicap 2-3 years ago), and still about right. 

I'm sure Odvan, Gary, Scouse, Stuey can all vouch for that.

Thats 3 - just 2 more required. Am I on a commission?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put Glen down as well, if your happy for him to play off 7 (his last official handicap 2-3 years ago), and still about right. 

I'm sure Odvan, Gary, Scouse, Stuey can all vouch for that.

Thats 3 - just 2 more required. Am I on a commission?

Click to expand...

if you only get 1 split it into groups of 4? 

Groups of 4 make it easier to arrange an all group meet you see

:fore::fore::fore::fore:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			if you only get 1 split it into groups of 4? 

Groups of 4 make it easier to arrange an all group meet you see

:fore::fore::fore::fore:
		
Click to expand...

Will be sticking with groups of 5 to keep it all in line with the format we have setup.

4 matches over a season is just right, 3 is not enough.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put Glen down as well, if your happy for him to play off 7 (his last official handicap 2-3 years ago), and still about right. 

I'm sure Odvan, Gary, Scouse, Stuey can all vouch for that.

Thats 3 - just 2 more required. Am I on a commission?

Click to expand...

If you get two more i will buy you a doughnut


----------



## Odvan (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put Glen down as well, if your happy for him to play off 7 (his last official handicap 2-3 years ago), and still about right. 

I'm sure Odvan, Gary, Scouse, Stuey can all vouch for that.

Thats 3 - just 2 more required. Am I on a commission?

Click to expand...

Until I get my headcover, he's never off 7, more like 4. Typical scousers.

Get my headcover and well, he may be right


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Until I get my headcover, he's never off 7, more like 4. Typical scousers.

Get my headcover and well, he may be right 

Click to expand...

You should be used to no covering on your head.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Until I get my headcover, he's never off 7, more like 4. Typical scousers.

Get my headcover and well, he may be right 

Click to expand...

What head cover?


----------



## Odvan (Mar 20, 2015)

Val said:



			What head cover?
		
Click to expand...

Glen - Pete's mate - owes me a 910 head cover. I've resigned myself to not getting it until 2019, at the earliest.


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 23, 2015)

Scott, entry fee sent today, can you confirm receipt please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Scott, still on 3 for the extra group, or any others come forward?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scott, still on 3 for the extra group, or any others come forward?
		
Click to expand...

Still on 3 pal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Still on 3 pal.
		
Click to expand...

2 spaces to be filled, kidders - any others from the NW or further afield?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone from group d fancy giving me my first taste of this comp? Can do most evenings and every other weekend. 

Ps I'm that good I'll play anywhere... :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Jul 9, 2015)

Aye,

We all need to get a shifty on with this I reckon. Me and Pete are trying to source a neutral venue that we haven't played before so we ain't forgotten about it - Podge, Dufster, Louise, twilights are good for me at the mo - don't care where I play you.


----------



## Val (Jul 9, 2015)

To be honest lads I think we all need to get a shifty on with this. Has anyone played anything?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2015)

3 of us playing at Danny's place (Dean Wood, Wigan iirc).

I can play one of my matches in my group if anyone available.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 of us playing at Danny's place (Dean Wood, Wigan iirc).

I can play one of my matches in my group if anyone available.
		
Click to expand...

when is this Pete? Cos I could play Danny


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

Val said:



			To be honest lads I think we all need to get a shifty on with this. Has anyone played anything?
		
Click to expand...

From our group...

Dave's already handed it to me.

You & I keep missing each other.

Can easily sort something with Iain and Andy. 

Would be be good to see some traction :fore:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			when is this Pete? Cos I could play Danny 

Click to expand...

Thought your golfing contract forbidden you to sign up for anything...

1. Until after Midnight.
2. Sober.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 9, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			when is this Pete? Cos I could play Danny 

Click to expand...

Playing at 10:30 in the morning if you fancy it davey. It's as good a time as any to beat me &#128516;


----------



## Val (Jul 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			From our group...

Dave's already handed it to me.

You & I keep missing each other.

Can easily sort something with Iain and Andy. 

Would be be good to see some traction :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Are you free next Thursday after work?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

Val said:



			Are you free next Thursday after work?
		
Click to expand...

Should be. Mrs H out right now but 95% sure


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Playing at 10:30 in the morning if you fancy it davey. It's as good a time as any to beat me &#62980;
		
Click to expand...

i can't unfortunately. Pity.

Bleeding work getting in the way of golf again!


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Thought your golfing contract forbidden you to sign up for anything...

1. Until after Midnight.
2. Sober.
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with a bit of drunk messaging. it used to be exes, now it's middle aged golfers. How my life has changed...


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			nothing wrong with a bit of drunk messaging. it used to be exes, now it's middle aged golfers. How my life has changed...
		
Click to expand...

Just spat me beer on t'eye pad


----------



## peterlav (Jul 9, 2015)

Group D (Sees a repeat of a well known forum classic) 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1

Anyone from Group D up for a match? Dates in July I can do:
Sun 12th pm
Wed 15th from 5
Thu 16th all day
Mon 20th all day
Tue 21st all day
Fri 24th from 5
Sun 26th all day
Mon 27th-Fri 31st from 5

Will play anywhere &#128512;


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Group D (Sees a repeat of a well known forum classic) 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1

Anyone from Group D up for a match? Dates in July I can do:
Sun 12th pm
Wed 15th from 5
Thu 16th all day
Mon 20th all day
Tue 21st all day
Fri 24th from 5
Sun 26th all day
Mon 27th-Fri 31st from 5

Will play anywhere &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Happy to play, or host, most week nights from 4:30pm onwards. Racking up beatings in my own group would obviously take priority.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 9, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Group D (Sees a repeat of a well known forum classic) 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1

Anyone from Group D up for a match? Dates in July I can do:
Sun 12th pm
Wed 15th from 5
Thu 16th all day
Mon 20th all day
Tue 21st all day
Fri 24th from 5
Sun 26th all day
Mon 27th-Fri 31st from 5

Will play anywhere &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

ill play you on wed 15 Peter. Dont mind playing your place, as I've been around a few times with Podge. 

Or if some kind soul would host, that'd be great also?

ooo, quite fancy Craig's place, leave that with you


----------



## peterlav (Jul 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Happy to play, or host, most week nights from 4:30pm onwards. Racking up beatings in my own group would obviously take priority.
		
Click to expand...

Could you fit in me & Dave Mc on Wed 15th from 5pm?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Should be. Mrs H out right now but 95% sure
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed wit the boss Martin, what ye got in mind?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Could you fit in me & Dave Mc on Wed 15th from 5pm?
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday's are comp days so not possible. Sorry, should have pointed out earlier. 

Plus I Might be playing Martin in Thursday as per above...

From your list could do Friday 24th or week after.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 9, 2015)

Junior - can you host me and Odvan at SAOL, whenever it suits you, matey?


----------



## peterlav (Jul 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Wednesday's are comp days so not possible. Sorry, should have pointed out earlier. 

Plus I Might be playing Martin in Thursday as per above...

From your list could do Friday 24th or week after.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Craig.

We still ok for Wed 15th Dave? I'll play anywhere mate


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone in my group fancy beating me next weekend? Friday, Saturday or Sunday good for me as a foursomes comp at mine I'm not playing in?

Andy, happy to play you at SAOL if you fancy a trip?

Also, I'm happy to host games


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2015)

peterlav said:



			No problem Craig.

We still ok for Wed 15th Dave? I'll play anywhere mate
		
Click to expand...

yeah, good with me mate :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Junior - can you host me and Odvan at SAOL, whenever it suits you, matey?
		
Click to expand...

Sure, how about next Thursday evening?  Would have to be 5pm-5:30 tee off??


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Junior said:



			Sure, how about next Thursday evening?  Would have to be 5pm-5:30 tee off??
		
Click to expand...

Andy, that suits me, thank you, looking forward to playing there. Hopefully Pete won't turn all selfish and have an interview planned... priorities Pete, priorities...


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 10, 2015)

Junior said:



			Sure, how about next Thursday evening?  Would have to be 5pm-5:30 tee off??
		
Click to expand...

Room for a little one? I can't promise any quality golf, but I will mercilessly rib Waldorf and Stadler all night long...


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

peterlav said:



			No problem Craig.

We still ok for Wed 15th Dave? I'll play anywhere mate
		
Click to expand...

Pete, Dave.

If Duffers can and is willing too, I can host you over at my place - you lot could car share, perhaps?

Let me know, but no problem if not suitable


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

And if anyone from my group just so happens to be reading and available at short notice, I was planning to have a solo knock at my gaff after work today...


----------



## Junior (Jul 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Room for a little one? I can't promise any quality golf, but I will mercilessly rib Waldorf and Stadler all night long...
		
Click to expand...

Course mate.  I'll get it booked today


----------



## Val (Jul 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Confirmed wit the boss Martin, what ye got in mind?
		
Click to expand...

I'd need to play at yours mate, just discovered WGC is closed as it's hosting the English Boys. Any time from 4.45 or so. Unless anyone is happy to host.


----------



## Junior (Jul 10, 2015)

@ LB, Odvan & Danny

SAOL booked for 1707 next Thursday 16/07


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 10, 2015)

Junior said:



			@ LB, Odvan & Danny

SAOL booked for 1707 next Thursday 16/07
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff.. Looking forward to it..... :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Aye,

We all need to get a shifty on with this I reckon. Me and Pete are trying to source a neutral venue that we haven't played before so we ain't forgotten about it - Podge, Dufster, Louise, twilights are good for me at the mo - don't care where I play you.
		
Click to expand...

Matt, what dates are suitable with you? Could play my gaff on your way home. Course looking decent at the moment and Club Champs next weekend.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone from Group C free for a knock in the comings weeks - I would be mainly looking at midweek and happy to travel or host at Eccleston Park
Liverbirdie / Duffers / Louise / Odvan


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

Junior said:



			@ LB, Odvan & Danny

SAOL booked for 1707 next Thursday 16/07
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy, as long as no interviews pending, I'll smash Matt all over the place at SAOL.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

Val said:



			I'd need to play at yours mate, just discovered WGC is closed as it's hosting the English Boys. Any time from 4.45 or so. Unless anyone is happy to host.
		
Click to expand...

Although they havent offered a great deal, we can get on Delamere for Â£35 iirc.

Do a few people fancy it next week sometime, maybe get 3-4 playing matches on the same night, and Val can maybe tick it off his list.

Free except Thursday, as it stands for me.

Val, and others, are you up for it, but would probably need 4.30 ish tee times.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Although they havent offered a great deal, we can get on Delamere for Â£35 iirc.

Do a few people fancy it next week sometime, maybe get 3-4 playing matches on the same night, and Val can maybe tick it off his list.

Free except Thursday, as it stands for me.

Val, and others, are you up for it, but would probably need 4.30 ish tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Peter, have  already arranged Thursday with the Mrs  and work, as lined up earlier in the thread.

Where is easiest for you on Thursday Martin? Can host no problem, will probably work from Warrington office if contract appears...


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Anyone in my group fancy beating me next weekend? Friday, Saturday or Sunday good for me as a foursomes comp at mine I'm not playing in?

Andy, happy to play you at SAOL if you fancy a trip?

Also, I'm happy to host games
		
Click to expand...

Going to struggle Friday if playing Thursday with that other Scottish chap? If falls through, good to go.

weekend OOB as playing comp Saturday


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2015)

I can host/play a game this Sunday if anybody fancies it :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Anyone from Group C free for a knock in the comings weeks - I would be mainly looking at midweek and happy to travel or host at Eccleston Park
Liverbirdie / Duffers / Louise / Odvan
		
Click to expand...

just waiting to see what the Scouse trio say re my weds offer. If they decline (and being big girls I expect them too) I should be able to play a twilight. Not overly keen on playin' Eccleston though.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I can host/play a game this Sunday if anybody fancies it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Medal on Sunday at our place but I ain't entered it yet, so if any of my group wanna play at Birchy's gaff (if he gets a match up) then that suits me grand.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 10, 2015)

I can also host next week twilight if people are looking for a venue or just a knock :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Pete, Dave.

If Duffers can and is willing too, I can host you over at my place - you lot could car share, perhaps?

Let me know, but no problem if not suitable
		
Click to expand...

Lets see if there is an interest in Delamere, and take it from there.

Which dave?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Pete, Dave.

If Duffers can and is willing too, I can host you over at my place - you lot could car share, perhaps?

Let me know, but no problem if not suitable
		
Click to expand...

thanks Matt, me an duffers are in. If Peter Lav confirms its a goer. How's 5.30-6 mate?


----------



## Val (Jul 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Sorry Peter, have  already arranged Thursday with the Mrs  and work, as lined up earlier in the thread.

Where is easiest for you on Thursday Martin? Can host no problem, will probably work from Warrington office if contract appears...
		
Click to expand...

Your place is fine or if Karl or Qwerty are at a loose end and fancy a knock then Lymm or Pleasington would be ideal.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lets see if there is an interest in Delamere, and take it from there.

Which dave?
		
Click to expand...

Think you should mean "which Pete" . Keep up old man 



davemc1 said:



			thanks Matt, me an duffers are in. If Peter Lav confirms its a goer. How's 5.30-6 mate?
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Dave, Duffers. Pete LAV is all man, so he'll confirm. Failing that though still come over as it's an opportunity for one game to get played and for you to play a new course. 5:30 onwards is fine. Will book 5:45 on BRS but it can be changed.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lets see if there is an interest in Delamere, and take it from there.

Which dave?
		
Click to expand...




Odvan said:



			Think you should mean "which Pete" . Keep up old man 



Good stuff Dave, Duffers. Pete LAV is all man, so he'll confirm. Failing that though still come over as it's an opportunity for one game to get played and for you to play a new course. 5:30 onwards is fine. Will book 5:45 on BRS but it can be changed.
		
Click to expand...

Booked it for 5:27 but can be later. Just thinkin if it's a gloomy day and a 4-ball with 2 matches involved, we may need the light. Tee is currently free earlier if it's possible for you guys. M62/M60 has been kind this last week so here's hoping it'll be the same, next.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Booked it for 5:27 but can be later. Just thinkin if it's a gloomy day and a 4-ball with 2 matches involved, we may need the light. Tee is currently free earlier if it's possible for you guys. M62/M60 has been kind this last week so here's hoping it'll be the same, next.
		
Click to expand...


A gloomy day? 

In july? 

In Manchester? 

Best make it 2.30, just to be on the safe side :ears:

sound mate, see you up there :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Medal on Sunday at our place but I ain't entered it yet, so if any of my group wanna play at Birchy's gaff (if he gets a match up) then that suits me grand.
		
Click to expand...

How about next week one evening at Birchy's place if he is free? Can't do Wed and Thu


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 10, 2015)

Val said:



			Your place is fine or if Karl or Qwerty are at a loose end and fancy a knock then Lymm or Pleasington would be ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Im good for a knock at Pleasy any evening you fancy a game Val :thup:

Same for any other OOM ers

I'll and get over to Wallasey for our game at some point or maybe Ormskirk if you fancy it. Its on your list innit?


----------



## peterlav (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Think you should mean "which Pete" . Keep up old man 



Good stuff Dave, Duffers. Pete LAV is all man, so he'll confirm. Failing that though still come over as it's an opportunity for one game to get played and for you to play a new course. 5:30 onwards is fine. Will book 5:45 on BRS but it can be changed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, don't know where your home course is though!!!!


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 10, 2015)

Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1

Currently working out at Appleton and only finishing at 5pm but would try to be available for evening games over the next few weeks.  
Happy to play anywhere as long as I can make it in time.
If anyone fancies playing at Blundells, Monday and Tuesday are the best nights and Wednesday is a definite no no.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lets see if there is an interest in Delamere, and take it from there.

Which dave?
		
Click to expand...




peterlav said:



			I'm in, don't know where your home course is though!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Top man.

Dont tell him Dave. Just pretend it's Christmas, blindfold him and then I'll jump out of a big box in the car park with mi thong and string vest on when you arrive. 

Proper surprise, is that...


----------



## peterlav (Jul 10, 2015)

Currently working out at Appleton and only finishing at 5pm but would try to be available for evening games over the next few weeks. 
Happy to play anywhere as long as I can make it in time.
If anyone fancies playing at Blundells, Monday and Tuesday are the best nights and Wednesday is a definite no no.

Do you fancy playing our match at Blundells (never played it and only 5 mins from me!!) evening of Monday 20th?


----------



## peterlav (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Top man.

Dont tell him Dave. Just pretend it's Christmas, blindfold him and then I'll jump out of a big box in the car park with mi thong and string vest on when you arrive. 

Proper surprise, is that...
		
Click to expand...

Worried now!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Worried now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Probably look something like this, Pete.


----------



## Val (Jul 10, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Im good for a knock at Pleasy any evening you fancy a game Val :thup:

Same for any other OOM ers

I'll and get over to Wallasey for our game at some point or maybe Ormskirk if you fancy it. Its on your list innit?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave, if Craig is happy then anytime from 4.30 onwards on Thurs is great

Ormskirk is on my list so happy with that too at some point or host at Wallasey, your call pal.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably look something like this, Pete.







Click to expand...

I just spat my Special brew and black pudding out. 

Superb :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2015)

Val said:



			Cheers Dave, if Craig is happy then anytime from 4.30 onwards on Thurs is great

Ormskirk is on my list so happy with that too at some point or host at Wallasey, your call pal.
		
Click to expand...

All good for me, look forward to it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I just spat my Special brew and black pudding out. 

Superb :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a little flattering, actually.:whoo:


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 11, 2015)

Peter, Monday 20th is fine by me. Are you ok with 5:45 tee.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Vikingman said:



Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf
Vikingman
Peterlav
Davemc1

Currently working out at Appleton and only finishing at 5pm but would try to be available for evening games over the next few weeks.  
Happy to play anywhere as long as I can make it in time.
If anyone fancies playing at Blundells, Monday and Tuesday are the best nights and Wednesday is a definite no no.

Click to expand...


I could play you any tuesday. Your place would be good, not been there yet. Or if lb sorts delamere out I'd play there as well. 

To be honest, il play anywhere


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 11, 2015)

Val said:



			Cheers Dave, if Craig is happy then anytime from 4.30 onwards on Thurs is great

Ormskirk is on my list so happy with that too at some point or host at Wallasey, your call pal.
		
Click to expand...




huds1475 said:



			All good for me, look forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Ive booked us on at 16:42 Fellas.

Just played this morning and the course is looking really well at the moment.

Looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Ive booked us on at 16:42 Fellas.

Just played this morning and the course is looking really well at the moment.

Looking forward to it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Ive booked us on at 16:42 Fellas.

Just played this morning and the course is looking really well at the moment.

Looking forward to it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Proper boss La.  How did you get on today?  Did you use your real clubs?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Proper boss La.  How did you get on today?  Did you use your real clubs?
		
Click to expand...

***** as usual. +5 after 4 then Took 10 at the 5th then did the next 13 holes +3.  I just can't get off to a reasonable start.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 12, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Peter, Monday 20th is fine by me. Are you ok with 5:45 tee.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, looking forward to it


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 12, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			***** as usual. +5 after 4 then Took 10 at the 5th then did the next 13 holes +3.  I just can't get off to a reasonable start.
		
Click to expand...

You playing with these again to preserve your handicap?


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 12, 2015)

peterlav said:



			No problem mate, looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll sort it.


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I could play you any tuesday. Your place would be good, not been there yet. Or if lb sorts delamere out I'd play there as well. 

To be honest, il play anywhere 

Click to expand...

How does Tuesday 28th July sound?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 12, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			You playing with these again to preserve your handicap?
		
Click to expand...

You'd think so after today. 2nd round of weekend comp'..Good start, +2 after 9.  +5 after 16..

Finished bogey then double and came in on H'cap


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			How does Tuesday 28th July sound?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah good for me mate. You can pencil that in :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2015)

Birchy,Garryinderry and stevelev I'm available whenever suits you, I'll play anywhere as well.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Good stuff Dave, Duffers. Pete LAV is all man, so he'll confirm. Failing that though still come over as it's an opportunity for one game to get played and for you to play a new course. 5:30 onwards is fine. Will book 5:45 on BRS but it can be changed.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone give me a clue as to where I'm playing on Wednesday? Or do I need to wait to be blindfolded and bundled into the back of a van!!! &#128512;


----------



## Odvan (Jul 13, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Can anyone give me a clue as to where I'm playing on Wednesday? Or do I need to wait to be blindfolded and bundled into the back of a van!!! &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

Lol!

Stand. 

I've got my vest and thong at the ready oo:


----------



## peterlav (Jul 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Lol!

Stand. 

I've got my vest and thong at the ready oo:
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope it's not raining then!!!&#128089;


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Lol!

Stand. 

I've got my vest and thong at the ready oo:
		
Click to expand...

What time you think is ok to leave for this Matt? I'm coming from the far end of the m57. I was thinking around 4?


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 13, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Yeah good for me mate. You can pencil that in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 13, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			What time you think is ok to leave for this Matt? I'm coming from the far end of the m57. I was thinking around 4?
		
Click to expand...

Well I jumped on the 57 at the East Lancs tonight and it took me 1h 3mins to get home, last night 1hr approx. And I have to go another 15/20 mins from the junction for Stand (Whitefield).

Cant imagine the far end of the 57 being too bad, roads have got a lot quieter these last few weeks so I'd say that 4 will suffice. You bringing the other two dirtbags?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Don't think so I'm up the posh end... :rofl:

prob leave a little earier then. Head up about 3.30


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2015)

Probably playing Lymm on Wednesday, if anyone in my group fancies our match, if still a place open, can do that then.

Also, anyone willing to host me and duffers on Friday evening?


----------



## ppauls150 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all I assume I joined this forum a little late to be involved in this &#128532; if so I still wouldn't mind going playing new courses around the NW as I've only played 3 courses since coming back to the NW so if any of you have a spare space and are playing anytime I wouldn't mind tagging along if I'm free &#128521; 
Paul.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

ppauls150 said:



			Hi all I assume I joined this forum a little late to be involved in this &#62996; if so I still wouldn't mind going playing new courses around the NW as I've only played 3 courses since coming back to the NW so if any of you have a spare space and are playing anytime I wouldn't mind tagging along if I'm free &#62985; 
Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Starting handicap 16 01/06/2014
handicap cut 13.0 06/05/2015
handicap cut 10.0 27/05/2015
Current Handicap 10.8

No thanks, your one of them annoying, fast improving golfers who are full of enthusiasm, the sun is always shining, and you have a carefree attitude without any battle scars.......

Birchy used to be like this once, our organiser.

Only joking mate, where abouts are you based? The NW lads are a sound bunch, and most welcoming. I think he has closed it off for this year, but you can still come along when we have get togethers, if you like.

Tell us more about yourself.:thup:


----------



## ppauls150 (Jul 14, 2015)

I wouldn't say fast improving  yeah I've come down from 16 to 10/11 now but only due to taking time out due to work for 7 years and when I started playing again last August my game weren't back upto scratch so was put off 16 and had all winter to try and find my game again. It's there in most parts but either drivings good iron play crap or visa versa held it together for three rounds so far hence the big cut down.  ðŸ˜‰ I use to play off 12 playing 3-5 times a week started around 2000-2007. Lived in Dover working at the channel tunnel till I moved back up here working as a lorry driver and now as a driver trainer at Trafford Park.   I wouldn't say annoying more comical but not a comedian just with some of the things I come out with hence how I end up with many nicknames like Â£1.50 or â‚¬1.30 depending on the exchange rate iPad paul as I'm currently nicknamed at Great Lever and Farnworth  anything else and I'm sure I'll tell you all about it on the course ðŸ˜‰ get together soon possibly? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, just keep your eye on this section for games around the NW.:thup:

If you want a gentle introduction, there is a fella called odvan who is a member of Stand GC. Meet him, play him, take money off him, everyone else does.:whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you want a gentle introduction, there is a fella called odvan who is a member of Stand GC. Meet him, play him, take money off him, everyone else does.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

But if you lose, he takes his payment prison style


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			But if you lose, he takes his payment prison style 

Click to expand...

He has very strangeways.......


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2015)

I have loads on at the moment so no time to play any of these for a few weeks, I did ask last month when things were quieter for me if anyone wanted to play but got no response.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I have loads on at the moment so no time to play any of these for a few weeks, I did ask last month when things were quieter for me if anyone wanted to play but got no response.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Louise, We'll try and get something arranged in late August or September, if ok with you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone in the NW fancy hosting me and duffers on Friday night, for our OOM match?

Sometime after 4.00?


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone in the NW fancy hosting me and duffers on Friday night, for our OOM match?

Sometime after 4.00?
		
Click to expand...

Can you both do Tuesday and I'll host?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Can you both do Tuesday and I'll host?
		
Click to expand...

 I should be ok for that - Paul?


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I should be ok for that - Paul?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think duffers is on here, is he?


----------



## Odvan (Jul 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Don't think duffers is on here, is he?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## chellie (Jul 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone in the NW fancy hosting me and duffers on Friday night, for our OOM match?

Sometime after 4.00?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome at ours if you want to Peter.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 15, 2015)

Can do Friday at ours mate.


----------



## Junior (Jul 15, 2015)

Val said:



			Don't think duffers is on here, is he?
		
Click to expand...

Alright mate - fancy playing our OOM match next Tuesday ?  Dont mind where (Wallasey, Lymm, SAOL, A.N.other) ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2015)

Val said:



			Don't think duffers is on here, is he?
		
Click to expand...

No, but he can make it for next Tuesday at Wallasey.:thup: Cheers mate.



chellie said:



			Welcome at ours if you want to Peter.
		
Click to expand...




gregbwfc said:



			Can do Friday at ours mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anne and Andy, I'm at Lymm tonight, SAOL tomorrow and me and duffers are now playing next Tuesday at Wallasey instead.

I'm probably just gonna play Lee park, (us doleites have to save on petrol) - however, your welcome at Lee park on Friday night for a knock, if you like. I may also have a free fourball voucher knocking about so as long as 2-3 of you come down, you can get on for free. If not suitable for you, maybe another time. Simon welcome also.

We've a great crew in the NW havent we!:thup: 



Junior said:



			Alright mate - fancy playing our OOM match next Tuesday ?  Dont mind where (Wallasey, Lymm, SAOL, A.N.other) ?
		
Click to expand...

If he's still ok hosting me and duffers, andy, that could be a fourball sorted for two OOM matches.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

You fancy Lee park on Friday, if andy/Chellie/Simon also do, could be a freebie.

Just pay your own petrol.:whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Jul 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			You fancy Lee park on Friday, if andy/Chellie/Simon also do, could be a freebie.

Just pay your own petrol.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You fancy Lee park on Friday, if andy/Chellie/Simon also do, could be a freebie.

Just pay your own petrol.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers matey, but i don't think I'll get away with three nights on the bounce - will test the water though, it'd be rude not too . It's not often the name 'Pete' and 'freebie' are presented in the same sentence as an offer so I'm sure the testing will be thorough!


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2015)

Junior said:



			Alright mate - fancy playing our OOM match next Tuesday ?  Dont mind where (Wallasey, Lymm, SAOL, A.N.other) ?
		
Click to expand...

Can do, can you make 16.48 or too early?



Liverbirdie said:



			No, but he can make it for next Tuesday at Wallasey.:thup: Cheers mate
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Junior (Jul 15, 2015)

Val said:



			Can do, can you make 16.48 or too early?




:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's tight but should be fine mate!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 15, 2015)

Pete, what time you playing on Friday?
Not fussed about it being a freebie, I'll come for a knock anyway but can probably only get there for around 4:30.


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 15, 2015)

peterlav said:



			No problem mate, looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Booked for 5:45.

Can you message me with a contact number just in case anything turns up.


----------



## chellie (Jul 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You fancy Lee park on Friday, if andy/Chellie/Simon also do, could be a freebie.
		
Click to expand...


Would love to Peter but Simons working Friday afternoon so we can't


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Pete, what time you playing on Friday?
Not fussed about it being a freebie, I'll come for a knock anyway but can probably only get there for around 4:30.
		
Click to expand...

4.30-5.00 is fine mate, we'll just hang on for you, but I'll be there for 4.30. Its only a tenner with a member.

Matty or anyone else fancy joining us?



chellie said:



			Would love to Peter but Simons working Friday afternoon so we can't

Click to expand...

No probs, Anne. I'll break your cherry another time.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2015)

Junior said:



			It's tight but should be fine mate!
		
Click to expand...

I've knocked it back to 17.06 Andy, saves you rushing too much.

Lab, can you let Duffers know


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2015)

Val said:



			I've knocked it back to 17.06 Andy, saves you rushing too much.

Lab, can you let Duffers know
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate !!


----------



## peterlav (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks to Matt for hosting us last night at Stand, recommend it to everyone if you get the chance to play it, got to think you're way around, really enjoyed it. Good to see Duffers again who was up against it playing Matt on his home track.
I played DaveMc and we eventually halved a great match. We both played really well from tee to green, but both struggled on the greens


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Thanks to Matt for hosting us last night at Stand, recommend it to everyone if you get the chance to play it, got to think you're way around, really enjoyed it. Good to see Duffers again who was up against it playing Matt on his home track.
I played DaveMc and we eventually halved a great match. We both played really well from tee to green, but both struggled on the greens
		
Click to expand...

I think you should only get a 10 point win, if you win on your home track - bad form.

Especially at Stand, which is a goat track in terms of the cliffs you have to climb and descend.

Matty must be getting desparate.........


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			4.30-5.00 is fine mate, we'll just hang on for you, but I'll be there for 4.30. Its only a tenner with a member.

Matty or anyone else fancy joining us?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Pete.
I'll do my best to get a flyer from work.
If there's bother on the M6 and I'm struggling,I'll give you a shout.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you should only get a 10 point win, if you win on your home track - bad form.

Especially at Stand, which is a goat track in terms of the cliffs you have to climb and descend.

Matty must be getting desparate.........

Click to expand...

You're his prized scalp!!! He's going all out to beat last years winner


----------



## Odvan (Jul 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			You're his prized scalp!!! He's going all out to beat last years winner
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Nice one Pete.
I'll do my best to get a flyer from work.
If there's bother on the M6 and I'm struggling,I'll give you a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Its ok mate, dont kill yourself, take it easy and we'll see you when your there.

Even if its a 5.00 tee off, we'll still get it in.

Chill.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?78313-Matchplay-incorrect-information


Coincidence? ......


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Not a chance mate.. I sense trouble at t'mill....


----------



## Junior (Jul 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Not a chance mate.. I sense trouble at t'mill.... 

Click to expand...

Hope everything went well last evening Dan.  You missed a good night for it, was strewn with banter and controversy   

Thanks for comng to SAOL last night fellas.  Hope you enjoyed it.  Some great stuff played all round.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Junior said:



			Hope everything went well last evening Dan.  You missed a good night for it, was strewn with banter and controversy   

Thanks for comng to SAOL last night fellas.  Hope you enjoyed it.  Some great stuff played all round.
		
Click to expand...

Was good mate, he just wanted to outline some projects he wants me to get to grips with before he left for the USA on business. A bit of H&S stuff that is currently lacking. I knew I shouldn't have flouted the NEBOSH certificate


----------



## Odvan (Jul 17, 2015)

context added in that thread.

Whoever plays the cheeky one next, make sure you bring a bag of straw for him.

It'll give him sommat to clutch at 

xxxxxxxx

And to add - Thanks again to Andy for hosting - such a great course, good positional play is reward but go off the beaten track slightly...great course and great host!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 17, 2015)

Scores on the doors ?!???


----------



## Odvan (Jul 17, 2015)

I won 2&1.

However, if the committee (aka Birchy) rule in his favour (see rules section), then its A/S.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I won 2&1.

However, if the committee (aka Birchy) rule in his favour (see rules section), then its A/S.
		
Click to expand...

Just saw it after I posted! Eeeek!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2015)

Junior said:



			Hope everything went well last evening Dan.  You missed a good night for it, was strewn with banter and controversy   

Thanks for comng to SAOL last night fellas.  Hope you enjoyed it.  Some great stuff played all round.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks for hosting Andy. SAOL is a pretty tough, but fair course. Better than on the videos, and I'm sure you'll often have people join you for future games. I deffo fancy getting up there again.

Thanks mate, have you had your subpoena, yet?


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2015)

I also got beaten by Huds last night 4 and 2 but managed to win the remaining holes to get some points. I'll get the exact score on later

Cheers to Qwerty for hosting us at Pleasington, first time I've played it and really enjoyed it


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I also got beaten by Huds last night 4 and 2 but managed to win the remaining holes to get some points. I'll get the exact score on later

Cheers to Qwerty for hosting us at Pleasington, first time I've played it and really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Huds romping away with our group!

Pleasington is a cracking course, I just can't play the chuffing thing :rofl:

Will hopefully rattle off my games in short order soon


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 17, 2015)

Val said:



			I also got beaten by Huds last night 4 and 2 but managed to win the remaining holes to get some points. I'll get the exact score on later

Cheers to Qwerty for hosting us at Pleasington, first time I've played it and really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Huds romping away with our group!

Pleasington is a cracking course, I just can't play the chuffing thing :rofl:

Will hopefully rattle off my games in short order soon
		
Click to expand...

Having half a course lead helps a lot. Then having all the low SI holes playing downwind for a change made the odds were seriously stacked in my favour. 

Front 9 was a ding dong battle with each of us spectacularly gifting the opposition 4 holes each to make it all square at the turn. Back 9 was a 'battle of the yips' (Martin's Chipping, my Putting) which I just scraped. 

Not exactly glorious Matchplay action, and not one for the TV. Must've been a painful few hours for Dave, think it was only the fact that he needed a lift home kept him out there, but as ever a great host. 

Had a great time though so thanks for the evening chaps. Good to finally get a round with Martin, we'll both do better next time :thup:

Pleasington's a great course, really strategic, appreciate it more every time I play it. One day I aspire to play it like a proper golfer and appreciate it fully :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I won 2&1.

However, if the committee (aka Birchy) rule in his favour (see rules section), then its A/S.
		
Click to expand...




Karl102 said:



			Just saw it after I posted! Eeeek!
		
Click to expand...

An 'interesting' thread that one. People playing with cameras on their caps next??


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 17, 2015)

Are we still playing the same points format as last year?

Seen a few results but no actual scores so far.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 18, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Are we still playing the same points format as last year?

Seen a few results but no actual scores so far.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, Dave. On page 1 is the points format - just take a pic of the card and send it to Birchy or post up.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			An 'interesting' thread that one. People playing with cameras on their caps next??
		
Click to expand...

Or just not playing......

I'll need a tin hat when I play you the form you're in mate :thup:

Edit, another new putter!!??? You're as bad as me :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Or just not playing......

I'll need a tin hat when I play you the form you're in mate :thup:

Edit, another new putter!!??? You're as bad as me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mate, my game is elusive at best. Chopped it round today, plus about 12-14 3-putts. 

Head has gone around the green.

#saturdayafternoonsulking


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Enjoying reading this thread. I'll get my games organised as soon as I start on the new rota. Should get them completed in short order


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm still Chomping it round but open to offers from next week.
Just make sure you stand behind me when I'm taking a shot.... 

Or wear a crash helmet and some body armour :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm still Chomping it round but open to offers from next week.
Just make sure you stand behind me when I'm taking a shot.... 

Or wear a crash helmet and some body armour :thup:
		
Click to expand...

ha ha Dave! Your chomping it round is playing to handicap. 

Between you and Jocko you both talk a good un. Both claim to be chomping and both knock it round in 75 regularly.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			ha ha Dave! Your chomping it round is playing to handicap. 

Between you and Jocko you both talk a good un. Both claim to be chomping and both knock it round in 75 regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly Glyn, I'm classed as Dangerous at the moment. Shanking it! Topping it! And generally chomping it!   Stand well clear.

I might have to buy some new clubs, I reckon that'll cure it


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Honestly Glyn, I'm classed as Dangerous at the moment. Shanking it! Topping it! And generally chomping it!   Stand well clear.

I might have to buy some new clubs, I reckon that'll cure it 

Click to expand...

I am walking prove that new gear makes you no less rubbish


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			I am walking prove that new gear makes you no less rubbish
		
Click to expand...

This reverse Psychology lark is getting really popular

Your New Fly Z seemed to be flying rather well (and Straight)  T'other night


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			This reverse Psychology lark is getting really popular

Your New Fly Z seemed to be flying rather well (and Straight)  T'other night 

Click to expand...

Once or twice. Be deadly with a proper golf swing!


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just looking at the points scoring criteria. It's says 20 for a win. How about all square, is it 10 points each?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Just looking at the points scoring criteria. It's says 20 for a win. How about all square, is it 10 points each?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 21, 2015)

Vikingman halved with Peterlav tonight (Tuesday).

52 points apiece (42 each + 10 for the draw)

Enjoyable knock against a top bloke.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 21, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Vikingman halved with Peterlav tonight (Tuesday).

52 points apiece (42 each + 10 for the draw)

Enjoyable knock against a top bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff gents :thup:

Will set up a leaderboard and results for this soon.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 21, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Vikingman halved with Peterlav tonight (Tuesday).

52 points apiece (42 each + 10 for the draw)

Enjoyable knock against a top bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Another belting game by the sounds of it!


----------



## peterlav (Jul 21, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Another belting game by the sounds of it!
		
Click to expand...

Another very tight game, great to meet you Dave, Blundells is well worth a visit for anyone who hasn't played it. Dave was very solid (especially on the back 9) I had to birdie the last 2 holes to sneak a half!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 21, 2015)

Can i have scores from any matches played that havent already been passed to me please?

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Can i have scores from any matches played that havent already been passed to me please?

Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I won against Junior tonight, score 59-24 in my favour inc win bonus

I'll get my score against Huds over on Friday


----------



## Junior (Jul 22, 2015)

Val said:



			I won against Junior tonight, score 59-24 in my favour inc win bonus

I'll get my score against Huds over on Friday
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the game mate, and well played,  very steady stuff indeed.  Hopefully i can drag my game up for our 36 holer in a couplevof weeks....it'll be a long day otherwise      Wallasey in top nick as usual.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 22, 2015)

How did duffers do against Liverbirdie?  I hope the game was "incident free"


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			How did duffers do against Liverbirdie?  I hope the game was "incident free"
		
Click to expand...

Apparently player A did a 'Variable pitch Comedy Fart' at the top of player Bs backswing.
The incident is currently being investigated By the R&A to determine whether this was a Rules infringement or just purely bantz


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			How did duffers do against Liverbirdie?  I hope the game was "incident free"
		
Click to expand...

16 handicapper, my bottom.

Chipping in for birdies, 20 foot putts, 240 yard drives - no wonder he left Lee park and is out of my reaches.........


----------



## Junior (Jul 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Apparently player A did a 'Variable pitch Comedy Fart' at the top of player Bs backswing.
The incident is currently being investigated By the R&A to determine whether this was a Rules infringement or just purely bantz 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Jul 24, 2015)

Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf

I've just got you 2 left to play,
Dates in July I can do:
Sun 26th all day
Mon 27th-Fri 31st from 5

Will play anywhere


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 24, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf

I've just got you 2 left to play,
Dates in July I can do:
Sun 26th all day
Mon 27th-Fri 31st from 5

Will play anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Hey Pete, the next few weeks are a no no for me. I'm currently on 5 x 12 hr days whilst I learn the business. As soon as this induction period is over I'll be on 3 x12 per week and I'll have loads of time to get something arranged. I'll post some dates up on here ASAP.. :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jul 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Pete, the next few weeks are a no no for me. I'm currently on 5 x 12 hr days whilst I learn the business. As soon as this induction period is over I'll be on 3 x12 per week and I'll have loads of time to get something arranged. I'll post some dates up on here ASAP.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Pete, the next few weeks are a no no for me. I'm currently on 5 x 12 hr days whilst I learn the business. As soon as this induction period is over I'll be on 3 x12 per week and I'll have loads of time to get something arranged. I'll post some dates up on here ASAP.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are able to learn your business within 5 days - have you suddenly become brainy or is it a small business #justsaying


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 24, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			You are able to learn your business within 5 days - have you suddenly become brainy or is it a small business #justsaying
		
Click to expand...

It's 5 * 12 hour shifts to learn how to make the brews Podge #teaboy


----------



## Val (Jul 24, 2015)

Score update of my match against Huds

Craig won 4 and 2 with points 37 to me 66 to Huds inc win bonus.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 24, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Group D 
Scouser
Bluewolf

I've just got you 2 left to play,
Dates in July I can do:
Sun 26th all day
Mon 27th-Fri 31st from 5

Will play anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Im almost in the same boat. I've organised with the vikingman, but still to arrange with Danny and Scouser. I'm free whenever boys as I don't have a life 

haha, or maybe they're running scared...


----------



## louise_a (Jul 24, 2015)

My calendar isn't has busy as it has been so if anyone in my group wants a game let me know.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 25, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			You are able to learn your business within 5 days - have you suddenly become brainy or is it a small business #justsaying
		
Click to expand...

It's a large business mate and I won't be able to pick it all up in the time I have available, but I need to get as much experience as possible before the middle of August as that's when I'm taking over. Whether I'm ready or not.. I've even sent the family off on holiday without me so that I can get some peace and quiet while I'm studying/working.. 



NWJocko said:



			It's 5 * 12 hour shifts to learn how to make the brews Podge #teaboy 

Click to expand...

I'll have you know that I probably do need someone to teach me how to make the drinks as I had someone to do it for me in my last job, and my eldest makes them for me at home.. I'm practically useless with a kettle


----------



## Odvan (Jul 25, 2015)

louise_a said:



			My calendar isn't has busy as it has been so if anyone in my group wants a game let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Louise, will hopefully be able to suss my diary out for August soon. Same goes for Podge. An early dart for a 5:30 tee time may suit me during the weeks now. Would that work for you, otherwise we'll have to pencil in a weekend afternoon.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 25, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, will hopefully be able to suss my diary out for August soon. Same goes for Podge. An early dart for a 5:30 tee time may suit me during the weeks now. Would that work for you, otherwise we'll have to pencil in a weekend afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Matt - early dart after work suits this callsign.
Louise - I could manipulate work to suit if needed for a day time start or evenings would be best.
LB - what dates times would suit you? Looking at Mon 4 Aug onwards.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 26, 2015)

An evening is ok with me


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 26, 2015)

louise_a said:



			An evening is ok with me
		
Click to expand...

Where do you fancy playing? Do you have some dates from Mon 3rd Aug onwards?


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 26, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Pete, the next few weeks are a no no for me. I'm currently on 5 x 12 hr days whilst I learn the business. As soon as this induction period is over I'll be on 3 x12 per week and I'll have loads of time to get something arranged. I'll post some dates up on here ASAP.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 WHAT have got to learn,stack the shelves so the customer can see the product and dont forget everything is Â£1


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 26, 2015)

Looking for someone to host me and Duffers for OOM game on the following dates and times:

Thu 6 Aug after 4.30pm
Tue 11 Aug after 4.30pm
Thu 13 Aug after 4.30pm
Fri 14 Aug after 3pm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2015)

louise_a said:



			My calendar isn't has busy as it has been so if anyone in my group wants a game let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louise, I'm not back until 9th August. Whether me, you podge and player b book a four ball somewhere and we can all annoy each other together. May even get a four ball deal somewhere.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 26, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Looking for someone to host me and Duffers for OOM game on the following dates and times:

Thu 6 Aug after 4.30pm
Tue 11 Aug after 4.30pm
Thu 13 Aug after 4.30pm
Fri 14 Aug after 3pm
		
Click to expand...

Bootles playing great just now....


----------



## Birchy (Jul 26, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Looking for someone to host me and Duffers for OOM game on the following dates and times:

Thu 6 Aug after 4.30pm
Tue 11 Aug after 4.30pm
Thu 13 Aug after 4.30pm
Fri 14 Aug after 3pm
		
Click to expand...

I can probably host all but the Friday.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 26, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Looking for someone to host me and Duffers for OOM game on the following dates and times:

Thu 6 Aug after 4.30pm
Tue 11 Aug after 4.30pm
Thu 13 Aug after 4.30pm
Fri 14 Aug after 3pm
		
Click to expand...

Could be free the Tuesday.


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 27, 2015)

Burchy, Huds, I have gone back to Duffers and will let you know - thanks for the offers


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 27, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Burchy, Huds, I have gone back to Duffers and will let you know - thanks for the offers
		
Click to expand...

Bootles playing great just now...  :lol:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 27, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Bootles playing great just now...  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave. Will look to arrange something else on that date then


----------



## thepodgster (Jul 27, 2015)

Huds, Birchy - thanks for the offers guys but we are going to play our OOM somewhere a touch closer.

Heading to Mollington, The Oaks - not sure if anyone on here has played it before?????


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 27, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Huds, Birchy - thanks for the offers guys but we are going to play our OOM somewhere a touch closer.

Heading to Mollington, The Oaks - not sure if anyone on here has played it before?????
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. Will stand the border guards down then.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 28, 2015)

The best weeks for me look to be w/c 17/8 and 24/8


----------



## Vikingman (Jul 28, 2015)

Played tonight Tuesday

Vikingman (50+20=70) beat DaveMc1 (35+0=35) 4 & 3.

Good to meet Dave who tbh didn't have much luck. 

The game was a lot tighter than the score suggests and I was probably fortunate to play him on my own track.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Your too kind Dave, my game deserted me tonight  except the putting which was a nice surprise.

however, you where a worthy winner, played really solidily and hardly gave up any holes. 

Blundells played really well, greens where very true and not too fast. Off the yellows it feels like a course you can attack. Off the whites it looks a different proposition though

thanks Dave, best of luck in the comp!   I've money on you :whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 31, 2015)

Played Junior tonight at SAOL, thankfully no need for the rules official we'd hired for the game to after the last OOM visit there to get involved 

I won 4&3, OOM scores were 74 for me and 29 for Junior.

Really good quality game, thoroughly enjoyable evening, cheers again big man :cheers:


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 4, 2015)

Played Odvan at West Derby earlier today and what a pleasure was had - I would say by both, but not sure that is the case........

All square going down the 18th to find his normally electric bunker play deserted him when it was needed.

OOM scores were 68 for yours truly and 38 for Odvan.

Absolute pleasure - thanks


----------



## Odvan (Aug 4, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Played Odvan at West Derby earlier today and what a pleasure was had - I would say by both, but not sure that is the case........

All square going down the 18th to find his normally electric bunker play deserted him when it was needed.

OOM scores were 68 for yours truly and 38 for Odvan.

Absolute pleasure - thanks
		
Click to expand...

Tool, you were 1 up goin down the last. I hate you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 4, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Tool, you were 1 up goin down the last. I hate you.



Click to expand...

Odvan  Have you become the whipping boy in your group?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 4, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Odvan  Have you become the whipping boy in your group? 

Click to expand...

I love being whipped Stuey.

#oopswrongforum


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 4, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I love being whipped Stuey.

#oopswrongforum
		
Click to expand...

That's common  knowledge mate :rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Can anyone get hold of scouser? Just to arrange our game. I've posted on here and pm'd him.

I wanna get my games sorted before I lose to many shots!  :rofl:

Ta


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Can anyone get hold of scouser? Just to arrange our game. I've posted on here and pm'd him.

I wanna get my games sorted before I lose to many shots!  :rofl:

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Dave  you could play off scratch and still beat him :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 5, 2015)

He is currently in the gym working on his Peter Finch style , ''quest for 200''.    making huge strides he says. 


I will let him know. :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Haha thanks Gaz :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 5, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Tool, you were 1 up goin down the last. I hate you.



Click to expand...

I was trying to make you feel better that it lasted that long......................


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi sorry all... It appears I have missed most of the banter... Dave apologies that I did not reply to your pm... If people list some options I will do my best to fit in... I can probably get two games in next week... But be looking at about 5 45 unless it's Tuesday or Wednesday when could possibly look at slightly earlier..  Have clubs will travel... Be warned just had my best ever round....  But that's not saying a lot to be honest...


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 5, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Hi sorry all... It appears I have missed most of the banter... Dave apologies that I did not reply to your pm... If people list some options I will do my best to fit in... I can probably get two games in next week... But be looking at about 5 45 unless it's Tuesday or Wednesday when could possibly look at slightly earlier..  Have clubs will travel... Be warned just had my best ever round....  But that's not saying a lot to be honest...
		
Click to expand...

Numbers pal?!? Lessons with Barry paying off! Good ain't he.....


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Numbers pal?!? Lessons with Barry paying off! Good ain't he.....
		
Click to expand...

5 under hcp... Should have been 7 but had two silly missed putts... That round had 2 trebles and 2 doubles.... Pity it wasn't a comp 

3 lessons so far with him!


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 5, 2015)

Scouser has found someone he can work with and understands him - well done big guy

Louise - do you have some dates you are free?

LB - do you have some dates you are free?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 5, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Scouser has found someone he can work with and understands him - well done big guy
?
		
Click to expand...

When Eric met Fergie


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 5, 2015)

Scouser said:



			5 under hcp... Should have been 7 but had two silly missed putts... That round had 2 trebles and 2 doubles.... Pity it wasn't a comp 

3 lessons so far with him!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff pal :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Good stuff pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers... I will be a golfer one day (maybe)


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Hi sorry all... It appears I have missed most of the banter... Dave apologies that I did not reply to your pm... If people list some options I will do my best to fit in... I can probably get two games in next week... But be looking at about 5 45 unless it's Tuesday or Wednesday when could possibly look at slightly earlier..  Have clubs will travel... Be warned just had my best ever round....  But that's not saying a lot to be honest...
		
Click to expand...


No worries mate! This could be a battle of the big improvers....

surely there'll be loads of interest in this and we'll get plenty off offers to host...

tue/wed from 4 is good for me :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			No worries mate! This could be a battle of the big improvers....

surely there'll be loads of interest in this and we'll get plenty off offers to host...

tue/wed from 4 is good for me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It would be closer to 5 for me or just after. Depending on venue


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

Are there any league tables posted...


----------



## Odvan (Aug 5, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Are there any league tables posted...
		
Click to expand...

lol, that's a bit like asking if you can get on the fairway from an 8ft deep greenside bunker, that belongs to the green you've just played, 50yrds behind from the tee box you've just taken your first shot from.

You've got no chance


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

Odvan said:



			lol, that's a bit like asking if you can get on the fairway from an 8ft deep greenside bunker, that belongs to the green you've just played, 50yrds behind from the tee box you've just taken your first shot from.

You've got no chance 

Click to expand...

There was last year.... I prefer can you make the fairway from almost hitting the green you just played 20/30 ft below and behind  you after teeing off and hitting rocks 40 yards in front of u


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

Ps... If some one had given me a line... I would have instead I settled for the water.... Just to prove I could get it up and over and out...  Cost me the hole that did... 


Fore BEHIND!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 5, 2015)

Bloody hell Scouse. You post nothing for 6 months, then as soon as you break 100, you won't shut up!!!


----------



## Odvan (Aug 5, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Bloody hell Scouse. You post nothing for 6 months, then as soon as you break 100, you won't shut up!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wont be long before he goes quiet again, then


----------



## Scouser (Aug 5, 2015)

And dave wonders why he couldn't get me on here... I shall happily go again


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			And dave wonders why he couldn't get me on here... I shall happily go again 

Click to expand...

Stop being so mard you mad melt... How many shots is your Missus beating you by now?


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			And dave wonders why he couldn't get me on here... I shall happily go again 

Click to expand...

Think mums.net is more "cuddly'. Try joining as fred_west?


----------



## Scouser (Aug 6, 2015)

As usual very poor bantz. 

Dave what course do u play at?


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2015)

i play at bootle muni mate. But even there is not grand enough to host such a battle. 

If no offers come in..... I don't mind playing your gaff


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Scouse, how does huyton an Prescott Tuesday 5ish sound?

hosted by the good man duffers


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Scouse, how does huyton an Prescott Tuesday 5ish sound?

hosted by the good man duffers


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 6, 2015)

Scouser said:



			As usual very poor bantz. 

Dave what course do u play at?
		
Click to expand...

Bantz is a many headed monster my man.

Unlike Fred, who only had one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 6, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Scouse, how does huyton an Prescott Tuesday 5ish sound?

hosted by the good man duffers
		
Click to expand...

Oooohb tasty, ill make up the 4th player I need to see scousers 4th new swing


----------



## Scouser (Aug 6, 2015)

I may be closer to 5 30 

Stu it's my 7th


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Oooohb tasty, ill make up the 4th player I need to see scousers 4th new swing 

Click to expand...

The makings of crackin night out. Provided will can fit it all in time wise?


ps. My purple patch has come to an abrupt end. Terrible round today &#128531;


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 8, 2015)

I took a beating of Junior last night at Pleasington, I think it was 3&2 and to be honest I got of lightly due to a few long putts dropping. I was lucky to dodge the dog licence.
I don't think he missed a fairway all night and was bang on form.

I think we've got a new favourite 

Edit.. Any word on a Final Venue??


----------



## peterlav (Aug 8, 2015)

Scouser, Danny Wolfie, dates I can play in August:
Wed 12th- after 4.30pm
Fri 14th- all day
Sun 16th- all day
Mon 17th- all day
Tue 18th- all day
Fri 21st- after 4pm
Sat 22nd- all day

Hope we can sort something out, will play anywhere


----------



## Scouser (Aug 8, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Scouser, Danny Wolfie, dates I can play in August:
Wed 12th- after 4.30pm
Fri 14th- all day
Sun 16th- all day
Mon 17th- all day
Tue 18th- all day
Fri 21st- after 4pm
Sat 22nd- all day

Hope we can sort something out, will play anywhere
		
Click to expand...

I might be able to do the 14th will know what time Monday


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I took a beating of Junior last night at Pleasington, I think it was 3&2 and to be honest I got of lightly due to a few long putts dropping. I was lucky to dodge the dog licence.
I don't think he missed a fairway all night and was bang on form.

I think we've got a new favourite 

Edit.. Any word on a Final Venue??
		
Click to expand...

A *few long* putts?!?!

If that one on 12 would have gone in I was worried you might have got punched!

Those Moretti's afterwards were beautiful. It's a good job the GB&I Tinkers Smoking team turned up as they were very moreish.


----------



## Junior (Aug 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I took a beating of Junior last night at Pleasington, I think it was 3&2 and to be honest I got of lightly due to a few long putts dropping. I was lucky to dodge the dog licence.
I don't think he missed a fairway all night and was bang on form.

I think we've got a new favourite 

Edit.. Any word on a Final Venue??
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the game last night Dave /Huds , great course and great company.  Really enjoye Pleasington.

I think your being a bit harsh on yourself though mate.  Your putter was smoking hot!!  You just caught me on a good day for once.  I'm far from the favourite .......that's the only one of my 4 matches I've won  

Played steady today aswell for a 79 nett 71 but messed up 4 holes from the middle of the fairway.  Pushed a few 9 irons into greenside bunkers and had a triple after losing a ball on our si1 hole.  Story of what should have been!!!


----------



## Junior (Aug 8, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			A *few long* putts?!?!

If that one on 12 would have gone in I was worried you might have got punched!

Those Moretti's afterwards were beautiful. It's a good job the GB&I Tinkers Smoking team turned up as they were very moreish.
		
Click to expand...

Haha aye, I could have got stuck into them right enough !!


----------



## stevelev (Aug 8, 2015)

Stuart, Greg, Gary, Birchy.

Dates I can manage are:
Monday 10th @ 5pm
Tuesday 11th @ 5pm
Wednesday 12th @ 5pm
Thursday 13th @ 4pm
Friday 14th @ 5pm
Saturday 15th after 1pm
Sunday 16th all day
Monday 17th all day
Tuesday 18th all day
Wednesday 19th all day
Thursday 20th all day
Friday 21st all day
Thursday 27th all day
Friday 28th all day
Saturday 29th after 11am
Sunday 30th after 1pm.

Birchy, can I pay you in person when we play our match. If you can play Davyhulme I work in Trafford so could get there for 4:30 on 10th/11th/12th if easier.

I'm happy to host at my club on any of the above dates. Just be aware if your driving is anything like mines been lately bring plenty balls.

Also how soon do we need to get the match games in? I have pm you guys but after reading through thread realised I'm not as far behind as I first thought so will want to play each match.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 8, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Scouser has found someone he can work with and understands him - well done big guy

Louise - do you have some dates you are free?

LB - do you have some dates you are free?
		
Click to expand...

Saturday 15th - what about me.you, Louise and Matt getting a cheap 4-ball somewhere,and playing two matches.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 9, 2015)

Scouser said:



			I might be able to do the 14th will know what time Monday
		
Click to expand...

Pete, Ian, I am playing Duffers on the 14th at Mollington, The Oaks if you want to join us at a neutral venue. Looking at a start for 3.30


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Saturday 15th - what about me.you, Louise and Matt getting a cheap 4-ball somewhere,and playing two matches.
		
Click to expand...

Pete no can do on the 15th due to it being a Major at our place.

Could look at the following Saturday on the 22nd? Louise? Matt?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Saturday 15th - what about me.you, Louise and Matt getting a cheap 4-ball somewhere,and playing two matches.
		
Click to expand...

Entering our comp as well on the Sat - ain't played one for what feels like ages.



thepodgster said:



			Pete no can do on the 15th due to it being a Major at our place.

Could look at the following Saturday on the 22nd? Louise? Matt?
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm good for that Sat but Louise? Liverpool are away but not sure on TV picks for the Saturday. 

And Louise, rather than me ask you when are you free, probably easier to ask, when are you not free!?

Podge, did you send that thing?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 9, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Stuart, Greg, Gary, Birchy.

Dates I can manage are:
Monday 10th @ 5pm
Tuesday 11th @ 5pm
Wednesday 12th @ 5pm
Thursday 13th @ 4pm
Friday 14th @ 5pm
Saturday 15th after 1pm
Sunday 16th all day
Monday 17th all day
Tuesday 18th all day
Wednesday 19th all day
Thursday 20th all day
Friday 21st all day
Thursday 27th all day
Friday 28th all day
Saturday 29th after 11am
Sunday 30th after 1pm.

Birchy, can I pay you in person when we play our match. If you can play Davyhulme I work in Trafford so could get there for 4:30 on 10th/11th/12th if easier.

I'm happy to host at my club on any of the above dates. Just be aware if your driving is anything like mines been lately bring plenty balls.

Also how soon do we need to get the match games in? I have pm you guys but after reading through thread realised I'm not as far behind as I first thought so will want to play each match.

Click to expand...

Steve, Friday 14th or Sunday 16th pm  is good for me mate, where do you fancy playing?


----------



## stevelev (Aug 10, 2015)

Stuart

Entirely up to you, I've provisionally booked a round at my place 13:52Hrs on Sunday. I don't mind playing elsewhere or even at a mutual venue.

I think we have met before at Formby Hall on the putting comp the other year.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 10, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Stuart

Entirely up to you, I've provisionally booked a round at my place 13:52Hrs on Sunday. I don't mind playing elsewhere or even at a mutual venue.

I think we have met before at Formby Hall on the putting comp the other year.
		
Click to expand...

Where you fancy playing our game Steve? I should be able to squeeze one of them dates in no problem depending on where we play.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 10, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Where you fancy playing our game Steve? I should be able to squeeze one of them dates in no problem depending on where we play.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how it works, do the rules allow us all to play matches during one game to lessen the number of games required in order to fulfil the allocated matches?

I'm pretty easy where I play as long as there are no trees or rough   and preferably no bunkers or water. To tell you the truth the bottom field here looks good


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Stuart

Entirely up to you, I've provisionally booked a round at my place 13:52Hrs on Sunday. I don't mind playing elsewhere or even at a mutual venue.

I think we have met before at Formby Hall on the putting comp the other year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Steve that's right we did. I'm happy to come to eccleston park mate Sunday is good for me. I'll be there for 1:30pm.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 10, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes Steve that's right we did. I'm happy to come to eccleston park mate Sunday is good for me. I'll be there for 1:30pm.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent

Anyone else in our group want to join or do the matches need to be singles format, 2 balls?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Excellent

Anyone else in our group want to join or do the matches need to be singles format, 2 balls?
		
Click to expand...

No the more the merrier tbh.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2015)

Steve  or stu 


Either of you available for an early morning round tomorrow.  Gonna be a scorcher day.    Tee off round 8 then I can head off to work.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Steve  or stu 


Either of you available for an early morning round tomorrow.  Gonna be a scorcher day.    Tee off round 8 then I can head off to work.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to mate but I'm mad busy at the minute, hopefully get a game sorted soon.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2015)

No worries.  Thought id chance it.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Steve  or stu 


Either of you available for an early morning round tomorrow.  Gonna be a scorcher day.    Tee off round 8 then I can head off to work.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could, stuck in work this work, no chance.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2015)

No worries Steve.    either of you free on Saturday.    weather looking ok.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 11, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			No worries Steve.    either of you free on Saturday.    weather looking ok.
		
Click to expand...

We got a tee time at Eccleston Park at 1:30pm Sunday, can we play mulitple singles matches in one three or fourball?


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 11, 2015)

In an epic encounter at huyton I overcame scouser 3&1. With scores of, me 66 and Ian 36

id love to say it was a birdie fest, and to be fair to Ian he did have one and should of really had another. 

I was happyish with how I played, drove ok and irons where better than normal

thanks again to duffers for hosting, and to Scouse for the game :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2015)

stevelev said:



			We got a tee time at Eccleston Park at 1:30pm Sunday, can we play mulitple singles matches in one three or fourball?
		
Click to expand...

I should be good for Sunday. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			In an epic encounter at huyton I overcame scouser 3&1. With scores of, me 66 and Ian 36

id love to say it was a birdie fest, and to be fair to Ian he did have one and should of really had another. 

I was happyish with how I played, drove ok and irons where better than normal

thanks again to duffers for hosting, and to Scouse for the game :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Davey lad gutted I missed it.

How was Scousers new swing looking??


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done Davey lad gutted I missed it.

How was Scousers new swing looking??
		
Click to expand...

yeah me too mate, would've struggled getting it in tho, it was pretty dark coming up 17+18.

scouser swang it well, he had the par 3s nailed down


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 12, 2015)

stevelev said:



			We got a tee time at Eccleston Park at 1:30pm Sunday, can we play mulitple singles matches in one three or fourball?
		
Click to expand...

Steve, how are you fixed for a game on Monday during the day. Can play at yours if you like. Birchy,what you doing Friday mate? Again,happy to play at yours if it's best.for where you're working.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			yeah me too mate, would've struggled getting it in tho, it was pretty dark coming up 17+18.

*scouser swang it well, *he had the par 3s nailed down
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised at that, I didn't think you could polish a turd :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			yeah me too mate, would've struggled getting it in tho, it was pretty dark coming up 17+18.

scouser swang it well, he had the par 3s nailed down
		
Click to expand...

Which Hybrid was he using for the short par 3's????


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Which Hybrid was he using for the short par 3's????
		
Click to expand...

Haha 

 at least he's putting himself out there. not like some, hiding behind a new job... :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Which Hybrid was he using for the short par 3's????[/QUOTE

He was using a driver hitting a soft draw I heard :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Haha 
*
 at least he's putting himself out there. not like some, hiding behind a new job*... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Haha 

 at least he's putting himself out there. not like some, hiding behind a new job... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

lol, I'm not hiding behind the job. I'm absolutely open and clear about the fact that I'm playing absolutely bobbins at the moment &#128514;. That, and the fact that the kids are off school at the moment so any spare time i have is spent looking after them. I'll let you know when my time becomes a bit more open again. I would like some practice rounds first though. I've only played 3 times since May &#128546;.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 12, 2015)

no worries mate, you get all the praccy you want. 

Scouser said you could been practising since the last time he thrashed you and you still wouldn't get near him!

Haha, who am I to be giving trash talk, I win one monthly medal and a first Oom win and I've suddenly become the Tyson fury of the forum :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



 no worries mate, you get all the praccy you want. 

Scouser said you could been practising since the last time he thrashed you and you still wouldn't get near him!

Haha, who am I to be giving trash talk, I win one monthly medal and a first Oom win and I've suddenly become the Tyson fury of the forum :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I bet he never mentioned the rest of the times that I've whooped his ass? Including a nice 6&5 last year. He's gonna live off that 1 win till he quits playing in 20 years (and he'll still be off 20+)


----------



## Birchy (Aug 12, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Steve, how are you fixed for a game on Monday during the day. Can play at yours if you like. Birchy,what you doing Friday mate? Again,happy to play at yours if it's best.for where you're working.
		
Click to expand...

Fridays arent much good pal. What days next week you free?


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			lol, I'm not hiding behind the job. I'm absolutely open and clear about the fact that I'm playing absolutely bobbins *at the moment* &#128514;. That, and the fact that the kids are off school at the moment so any spare time i have is spent looking after them. I'll let you know when my time becomes a bit more open again. I would like some practice rounds first though. I've only played 3 times since May &#128546;.
		
Click to expand...

at the moment??????????????????


----------



## Scouser (Aug 12, 2015)

Wooaaaah I have come in for some stick... It was a 4 hybrid for those interested...  Dave I'm gonna try and find that link now... Cheers for the company BTW.  It was nice to play with a decent bloke for once


----------



## Scouser (Aug 12, 2015)

Bluewolf.... U may have beaten me since but the pop you talked here says it all 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55296-Scouser-v-Bluewolf


----------



## stevelev (Aug 12, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Fridays arent much good pal. What days next week you free?
		
Click to expand...

Could play any day next week.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 12, 2015)

Lads, can do Tuesday to Thursday after work next week. Should be good for around 4:30 ish onwards.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 12, 2015)

Scouser said:



			Bluewolf.... U may have beaten me since but the pop you talked here says it all 
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55296-Scouser-v-Bluewolf

Click to expand...

Smiled and laughed reading this... Good times...


----------



## Grogger (Aug 13, 2015)

Probably a daft question but is this thread part of a league between certain members on the forum or just an open invitation for anyone in the North West to play a round?

Need some playing partners.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2015)

Stu Andy birch....  any of you guys free on Saturday.   looks like its gonna be nice.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Probably a daft question but is this thread part of a league between certain members on the forum or just an open invitation for anyone in the North West to play a round?

Need some playing partners.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of both mate. The NWOOM is a league that birchy runs over the year but there's always games being played all over the NW. 

Keep your eyes peeled mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Stu Andy birch....  any of you guys free on Saturday.   looks like its gonna be nice.
		
Click to expand...

No can do mate, I'll be having a bbq  Saturday but I'm playing Steve on Sunday at eccleston park. 

The last time I played there I had a hole in one on the 4th about 5/6 yrs ago, I wonder if I could be that flukey again to repeat it....


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2015)

I thought I was playing Steve on Sunday.   Lol.

Are we just gonna mark against both to get two games done with one stone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 13, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I thought I was playing Steve on Sunday.   Lol.

Are we just gonna mark against both to get two games done with one stone.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we can do. I'll play you another time, I've got  shots against you  :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2015)

I will still give you the shots on Sunday. Lol

Do it three way marking.   I'm cutting it tight to get these games in as I have a holiday and wedding taking up my upcoming weekends.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok if I come along lads?
Not sure if I can make it yet (back is playing up), but if I'm fit enough I could play against Gary.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can host @ Manchester Tuesday


----------



## stevelev (Aug 13, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			No can do mate, I'll be having a bbq  Saturday but I'm playing Steve on Sunday at eccleston park. 

The last time I played there I had a hole in one on the 4th about 5/6 yrs ago, I wonder if I could be that flukey again to repeat it....
		
Click to expand...

I hope not


----------



## stevelev (Aug 13, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok if I come along lads?
Not sure if I can make it yet (back is playing up), but if I'm fit enough I could play against Gary.
		
Click to expand...

Should be good game weather will prob be crap as always at EPGC


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 13, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Can host @ Manchester Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

if you don't get to host and just fancy a knock, I'd be up for a game mate (from 4 onwards)


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2015)

Sounds good to me Andy.   Hope you can make it pal.  

What time gents. 1.30 was it?


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 14, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			if you don't get to host and just fancy a knock, I'd be up for a game mate (from 4 onwards)
		
Click to expand...

OK mate. Will book a time and you're on (as long as it's not lagging down!)


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 14, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			OK mate. Will book a time and you're on (as long as it's not lagging down!)
		
Click to expand...

Booked a tee for 16.22 Dave


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 14, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Booked a tee for 16.22 Dave
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Craig, see you up there :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 14, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Should be good game weather will prob be crap as always at EPGC
		
Click to expand...

What tie is this? I may pop up


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sounds good to me Andy.   Hope you can make it pal.  

What time gents. 1.30 was it?
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.
I'll post tomorrow to let you know if I'm going to be ok or not.
But in the meantime, if anyone who can definitely play wants to take the 4th spot, be my guest


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry lads, I'm going to have to give tomorrow at Eccleston Park a miss, back ain't good


----------



## Birchy (Aug 15, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Could play any day next week.
		
Click to expand...

Shall we get a game organised Steve? Where you wanna play?


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 15, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Sorry lads, I'm going to have to give tomorrow at Eccleston Park a miss, back ain't good 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear mate. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## stevelev (Aug 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Shall we get a game organised Steve? Where you wanna play?
		
Click to expand...

Can make Thursday morning? Is that of any use to you?


----------



## stevelev (Aug 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I will still give you the shots on Sunday. Lol

Do it three way marking.   I'm cutting it tight to get these games in as I have a holiday and wedding taking up my upcoming weekends.
		
Click to expand...

So is it you, me and Stuart C playing tomorrow with 3 way marking?  Should be a good knock weather is forecast ok


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah I am happy with that.   less happy with how I played this evening.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Yeah I am happy with that.   less happy with how I played this evening.   

Click to expand...

At least you played today.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 15, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Can make Thursday morning? Is that of any use to you?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, will need to be an evening or possibly Sunday.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 16, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Sorry to hear mate. Hope it clears up soon
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud am sure it will.:thup:
Not liking this getting old  , may have to invest in a trolley


----------



## stevelev (Aug 16, 2015)

Played GaryinDerry today, well he played I barely turned up.

I was 6 down thru 6, won 7, lost 8, 9 and 10. Won 11, 12, halved 13 & 14, lost 15, won 16, lost 17 won 18..

I think the match was Gary's on 13 as he was 6 up with 5 remaining. He deserved it.

Weather was great, he drove the ball very well with a nice 290 draw on the 14th just rolling of the edge of the fairway but he bottled going for the green. I played shocking hitting a couple of decent drives but was very wayward for front 9 and had little chance of getting it back from 6 down. 

Looking forward to the other matches, and having a few more knocks with forum members.

Cheers for the match Gary, hopefully next time I'll have half a game to make it more challenging.

Shame Stuart was still bladdered  That could have been a match I might have won if he turned up. lol


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 17, 2015)

Cheers for that Steve.  Nice to meet you.  Stu didn't do you any favours by ringing in sick. Lol

You got me on a good day.  Really happy with my front 9.  Got a little sloppy back 9.  You got it together then.  Some chip in bird.  Some way to win your first hole. :thup:

You have an impressive swing and wÅ“nt take much to tighten up your game.  Greens were nice and slick.  Enjoyed playing there again for first time in a few years.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Cheers for that Steve.  Nice to meet you.  Stu didn't do you any favours by ringing in sick. Lol

You got me on a good day.  Really happy with my front 9.  Got a little sloppy back 9.  You got it together then.  Some chip in bird.  *Some way to win your first hole.* :thup:

*You have an impressive swing* and won't take much to tighten up your game.  Greens were nice and slick.  Enjoyed playing there again for first time in a few years.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, not being to pedantic, but I also won the 7th, wont say how  

I am pretty pleased with sing, its what the ball does that causes problems 

Hopefully Stu's head will be better to get a game in soon. IF he's not in work Thursday or tomorrow I can play then, but teeing off at 10am both days so might be too early. 

Look forward to playing another game soon


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 17, 2015)

You didn't win the 7th.   I gift wrapped it for you


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Cheers, not being to pedantic, but I also won the 7th, wont say how  

I am pretty pleased with sing, its what the ball does that causes problems 

*Hopefully Stu's head will be better to get a game in soon*. IF he's not in work Thursday or tomorrow I can play then, but teeing off at 10am both days so might be too early. 

Look forward to playing another game soon
		
Click to expand...

Steve, My head only stopped spinning last night, I 've never had a 2 day hangover ever but it must've been too much fresh lime in my Hendricks Gin  

I  can't do Thursday I've got a small empire to run unfortunately!!

I'm busy the next two weekends so either midweek evenings or wait til September If that's ok with you.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Steve, My head only stopped spinning last night, I 've never had a 2 day hangover ever but it must've been too much fresh lime in my Hendricks Gin  

I  can't do Thursday I've got a small empire to run unfortunately!!

I'm busy the next two weekends so either midweek evenings or wait til September If that's ok with you.
		
Click to expand...

You free this Thursday Stu?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 18, 2015)

.....


----------



## stevelev (Aug 18, 2015)

stevelev said:



			You free this Thursday Stu?
		
Click to expand...

Gor I feel a right dope, I did mean in the evening if that is any help, but if not we have plenty of time to get something sorted.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Gor I feel a right dope, I did mean in the evening if that is any help, but if not we have plenty of time to get something sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Steve not this week mate. Next week should be fine for any evening with a days notice .


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			.....
		
Click to expand...

What's up mush?


----------



## stevelev (Aug 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry Steve not this week mate. Next week should be fine for any evening with a days notice .
		
Click to expand...

How bout Wednesday next week. I can book us a tee time at a time to suit.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 18, 2015)

Played Duffers tonight over at Mollington, The Oaks. A nice track that apparently had a bad reputation a few years back, but now is definitely heading in the right direction and worth a visit - IMO.

Duffers hit the ground running like a train and went 3 up from 3 (exactly the same as Matt at West Derby), but I managed to get my claws out and get back in to the game, remaining 2 down at the turn. Whenever I got close he turned the screw - probably teasing with me all evening.

Eventually I managed to claw it back to evens and nudge ahead with the finishing line in sight capitalising on 2 unfortunate errors by going 1 up on the 17th (island green) before he hit a great drive on the 18th only to find it wet as we walked over the crest of the hill and my mishit managed to stay on the hill.

Final scores on the doors was Duffers on 39 and Podge on 69.

Cheers duffers, great game, great attitude and a great guy for a pleasant evening stroll.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2015)

stevelev said:



			How bout Wednesday next week. I can book us a tee time at a time to suit.
		
Click to expand...

That's sound mate anytime after 330 to suit you mate.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 19, 2015)

I fianlyl got my first game played this morning, Liverbirdie and myself played in the Mixed Open at Delamere Forest. It was a lovely morning when we set off at 8.24 but Peter was subconsciously still in bed and I won the first 4 holes, He did manage to get going eventually though and after 9 I was 2 up, and in the 4bbb we had 18 points when he won the 10th there was just one in it, but I came again and when I hit my tee shot to 3 feet on the 16th to 3 feet and calmly rolled in the putt it was a win for me by 4&2. Peter had the consolation of winning the last two including an excellent birdie 3 on the 17.
We also finished with 37 points in the competition, respectable but probably not in the prizes but you never know.

OOM points Me 67, Peter 37


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome to the new entrants.

Birchy, I've sent my Â£20, even though as last years winner I thought I would have got straight into the group stages.......not having to play the likes of San Marino Dave Mac.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


We all knew id be the rabbit of the oom, but who thought Pete would be the one giving me a run for my money... :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 19, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			We all knew id be the rabbit of the oom, but who thought Pete would be the one giving me a run for my money... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just wait till I get started.. I'll show you how a perennial loser really does it..


----------



## Odvan (Aug 21, 2015)

Louise, Monday 7th September any good for you - I'm clear for most of the day?


----------



## stevelev (Aug 21, 2015)

Stu C, Birchy or Andy any of you guys want to head down to EPGC on Sunday afternoon tee time. If not Podge you about after the comp for a knock?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 21, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, Monday 7th September any good for you - I'm clear for most of the day?
		
Click to expand...

No sorry, I have an individual open at Manchester that day.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			No sorry, I have an individual open at Manchester that day.
		
Click to expand...

Louise - you got any dates you are free in the coming weeks?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 22, 2015)

next 2 weeks are chocka but then things quieten down.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 22, 2015)

Podgster you free tomorrow afternoon after comp?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 23, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Stu C, Birchy or Andy any of you guys want to head down to EPGC on Sunday afternoon tee time. If not Podge you about after the comp for a knock?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Steve,only just seen this but working this afternoon sadly.


----------



## thepodgster (Aug 23, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Podgster you free tomorrow afternoon after comp?
		
Click to expand...

I've written off this weekend to do family stuff and gain some much needed brownie points from the long haired general :-(


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 26, 2015)

Birchy Andy or big bad stu?   any of you up for a game on bank holiday Monday?


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 26, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			the long haired general :-(
		
Click to expand...

Alice Cooper?


----------



## stevelev (Aug 29, 2015)

Stuart C, Birchy or gregbwfc

Are any of you free for Match in the morning 10:40am eccleston park?


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 29, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Stuart C, Birchy or gregbwfc

Are any of you free for Match in the morning 10:40am eccleston park?
		
Click to expand...

Working mate, bane of my life.
Need to get off shifts


----------



## Odvan (Aug 31, 2015)

Louise, per chance, are you free on Thursday afternoon?


----------



## chellie (Aug 31, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, per chance, are you free on Thursday afternoon?
		
Click to expand...

I'll answer lol. No she's not as she's at ours playing in the ladies invitation 4BBB stableford with me


----------



## Odvan (Aug 31, 2015)

chellie said:



			I'll answer lol. No she's not as she's at ours playing in the ladies invitation 4BBB stableford with me

Click to expand...

She plays too much golf!

#jealous


----------



## chellie (Aug 31, 2015)

Odvan said:



			She plays too much golf!

#jealous
		
Click to expand...

well, you've never taken us up on our offer


----------



## Odvan (Sep 1, 2015)

chellie said:



			well, you've never taken us up on our offer

Click to expand...

September, I will come over this month (if the offer is still available to take )


----------



## chellie (Sep 1, 2015)

Odvan said:



			September, I will come over this month (if the offer is still available to take )
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is Matt Is Saturday 12th September any good for you? There seems to be a load of stuff on Sundays throughout September.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2015)

Right. Anyone in my group free on the 9th, 10th, 11th, 14th or 15th of September? Preferably during the day, but might be able to get someone to pick the kids up and get a later pass out.. In the interests of fairness, I have only played 4 times since May and was already playing off a handicap that I couldn't play too, so should be easy pickings for anyone other than Scouser..


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 1, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Right. Anyone in my group free on the 9th, 10th, 11th, 14th or 15th of September? Preferably during the day, but might be able to get someone to pick the kids up and get a later pass out.. In the interests of fairness, I have only played 4 times since May and was already playing off a handicap that I couldn't play too, so should be easy pickings for anyone other than Scouser.. 

Click to expand...


I could do 9th, 11th or the 15th. Earliest time for me is 4 mate. I'll play anywhere though

and i wouldn't write off your chances just yet, I'm playing like an absolute crab &#128557;


----------



## Odvan (Sep 1, 2015)

chellie said:



			Of course it is Matt Is Saturday 12th September any good for you? There seems to be a load of stuff on Sundays throughout September.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, no, Sorry Anne, that's the only Saturday in September I'm working!!


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 1, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I could do 9th, 11th or the 15th. Earliest time for me is 4 mate. I'll play anywhere though

and i wouldn't write off your chances just yet, I'm playing like an absolute crab &#128557;
		
Click to expand...

I could host if needed (I know it is close by Dave work) on the 11th or 15th if needed. If not and you are playing on those dates let me know and I can come along and have a giggle


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 1, 2015)

Peter or Louise - do either of you have any outside dates of availability?

Peter - hope the new job has started well


----------



## chellie (Sep 1, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Lol, no, Sorry Anne, that's the only Saturday in September I'm working!!
		
Click to expand...

Typical lol. Will PM you rather than take this off track.


----------



## the snookster (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi everyone
im in Preston and have the golf bug after not playing for years
looking to make new friends and play new courses
do you need a handicap and be a member of a club to get involved in these social events

cheers
Rob


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Peter or Louise - do either of you have any outside dates of availability?

Peter - hope the new job has started well
		
Click to expand...

Possibly this Saturday, or 6.00 am this Thursday, before work.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2015)

I am free Monday and Tuesday next week if that's any good for anyone.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2015)

Louise, I'm off Monday so if you want to play our OOM game then it should be good for me.

Wont be back online until late tonight or perhaps tomorrow now but in the meantime, think of a venue if it's good for you.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2015)

Curses, just remembered I am plying in an open at Manchester on Monday, hadn't written it in my diary.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			I could host if needed (I know it is close by Dave work) on the 11th or 15th if needed. If not and you are playing on those dates let me know and I can come along and have a giggle
		
Click to expand...

Leave it with me mate.. I'm trying to arrange some parental cover so that I can finally indulge myself on the golf course..


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I could do 9th, 11th or the 15th. Earliest time for me is 4 mate. I'll play anywhere though

and i wouldn't write off your chances just yet, I'm playing like an absolute crab &#63021;
		
Click to expand...

Righto then Dave.. Leave it with me and I'll sort something out ASAP.. :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Possibly this Saturday, or 6.00 am this Thursday, before work.
		
Click to expand...

Can't do this weekend and away in Swansea courtesy of work Thu & Fri this week followed by Mon to Thu next week.

After that can potentially fit in a 6am start if that suits best


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 2, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am free Monday and Tuesday next week if that's any good for anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Louise, what's your availability from Fri 11th onwards?


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 2, 2015)

the snookster said:



			Hi everyone
im in Preston and have the golf bug after not playing for years
looking to make new friends and play new courses
do you need a handicap and be a member of a club to get involved in these social events

cheers
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob,

Have a look at the, NW Winter league thread and get involved mate.... It's a good laugh.... The oom is a comp organised at the start of the season, but I'm sure if you want to get a game at one of the meets you will be able to! 
Just expect plenty of banter, biscuits and poor jokes


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Louise, what's your availability from Fri 11th onwards?
		
Click to expand...


Free on the 13thand 15th if either are any good.


----------



## the snookster (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Karl

thanks for the info
im definitely up for that 
please bear me in mind

thanks
Rob



Karl102 said:



			Hi Rob,

Have a look at the, NW Winter league thread and get involved mate.... It's a good laugh.... The oom is a comp organised at the start of the season, but I'm sure if you want to get a game at one of the meets you will be able to! 
Just expect plenty of banter, biscuits and poor jokes 

Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2015)

the snookster said:



			Hi Karl

thanks for the info
im definitely up for that 
please bear me in mind

thanks
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Hey Rob, sorry for not responding earlier. I missed your post. As Karl said, the OOM is a yearly comp, but there is a sizeable NW contingent that play regular games in big or small groups that don't form part of the OOM. 

There's usually a few trips away per year that involve some great courses and a few (dozen) pints after. It's a very diverse, but incredibly friendly group that is a real pleasure to be a part of. Keep an eye on threads like this, find a game that suits and join in. I promise you won't regret it.

      Danny.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 3, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Free on the 13thand 15th if either are any good.
		
Click to expand...

What time and where on the 15th are viable options for you? The 13th doesn't really work for me :-(


----------



## louise_a (Sep 3, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			What time and where on the 15th are viable options for you? The 13th doesn't really work for me :-(
		
Click to expand...

I need to be at my own club by 6.30pm so morning or early afternoon would be best, happy to play anywhere we can get a decent deal.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 3, 2015)

Me and Duffers have agreed to play our match on the 12th, anyone able to host, preferably not too early.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok, Dave, Podge.. I can probably do either the 11th or the 15th.. Let me know which suits best and I'll stick it in the diary..:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2015)

Val, How are you fixed for a game at Lymm next Week? I'll be working in the area so I should be able to get there around 4ish, only problem is I'm not sure which day I'm there at the moment.But I'll know by Friday.
 Andy says he can Host :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 9, 2015)

Louise, if we were to look at the morning of the 15th what is the earliest time you can do?

Failing that do you have any other dates?


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, Dave, Podge.. I can probably do either the 11th or the 15th.. Let me know which suits best and I'll stick it in the diary..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Danny, Dave - I can host on the 15th late afternoon time if that suits - if not then let me know what time you are both looking at and I shall re-arrange the diary. The 11th is a no-go as I am down in Swansea all week and if I get home and tell her I am playing golf I think she'll kick my head in!


----------



## Val (Sep 9, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Val, How are you fixed for a game at Lymm next Week? I'll be working in the area so I should be able to get there around 4ish, only problem is I'm not sure which day I'm there at the moment.But I'll know by Friday.
 Andy says he can Host :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dave, rather than clog this thread up I'll email you tomorrow once I see how work is for next week


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2015)

Val said:



			Dave, rather than clog this thread up I'll email you tomorrow once I see how work is for next week
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 9, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Danny, Dave - I can host on the 15th late afternoon time if that suits - if not then let me know what time you are both looking at and I shall re-arrange the diary. The 11th is a no-go as I am down in Swansea all week and if I get home and tell her I am playing golf I think she'll kick my head in!
		
Click to expand...


15th good for me Steve. Thanks mate :thup:

prob best no later than 3.30 with the light, but will go with the flow


----------



## stevelev (Sep 9, 2015)

Birchy, how are you fixed for tomorrow afternoon, anytime after 2pm. Happy at your place.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 9, 2015)

How soon were you thinking? nothing stopping me playing anytime but I am not a good early riser.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			15th good for me Steve. Thanks mate :thup:

prob best no later than 3.30 with the light, but will go with the flow
		
Click to expand...

Happy to go with the flow as well. I wouldn't worry about the light though, the match will be over after 12 holes. And not in my favour.....


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2015)

I played Duffers this morning at Hart Common, he came out o the blocks with a par and a birdie and when I had a triple on the 3rd he was 3 up, I slowly pulled him back and we were all square after the 9th. Sadly for me I didn't play too well on the back nine, finding a lot of bunkers and 3 putting a few times. Duffers played steadily and won the match 3&2 then won 2 of the last 3 as well, so the points were Duffers 75 me 30. I will email the card to Birchy for confirmation. 

As for Hart Common, well its not very salubrious but the course is a good challenge, with a fair mix of short par 4s and also long ones, just 3 par 3s and 3 par 5s on both the mens and ladies cards. Duffers allegedly 270 yard drive into a headwind on the 574yd par 5 17th was something to behold, although we are not convinced it actually was 574yds.

Anyway, we had a lovely game despite me getting thrashed!


----------



## stevelev (Sep 12, 2015)

Birchy, Gregbwfc or Stu C When can you guys fit a game in?

I cant manage Monday, Tuesday or wednesday this week. Happy to play Thursday evening or at the weekend. But we've not got long till end of Sept so need to get something sorted soon


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Birchy, Gregbwfc or Stu C When can you guys fit a game in?

I cant manage Monday, Tuesday or wednesday this week. Happy to play Thursday evening or at the weekend. But we've not got long till end of Sept so need to get something sorted soon
		
Click to expand...

I can play in the morning or Thursday evening is good for me.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2015)

Podgster, can we sort a time for Tuesday?


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 12, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Podgster, can we sort a time for Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

hi Louise, Steve. me and the wolf are down for playing with Podge on Tuesday as well. Are we making a 4 ball or is it a double booking? 

Cheeres


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2015)

Weird, coz me and Podge were arranging a time for Tuesday, see a few posts up the page.

He wanted to play early and I asked how early and was waiting for his reply.

Looking at the posts I think he is intending on playing twice.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 13, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Weird, coz me and Podge were arranging a time for Tuesday, see a few posts up the page.

He wanted to play early and I asked how early and was waiting for his reply.

Looking at the posts I think he is intending on playing twice.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed - looking at playing twice if possible. Louise how early are you able to make it - I can do literally straight after first light at say 6.30am????

Later game is going to be at Eccleston Park with Dave and the Wolf


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 13, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Yes indeed - looking at playing twice if possible. Louise how early are you able to make it - I can do literally straight after first light at say 6.30am????

Later game is going to be at Eccleston Park with Dave and the Wolf
		
Click to expand...

nice one Steve, have you booked a time mate? As late as possible but without rushing would suit me if no preference


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 13, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			nice one Steve, have you booked a time mate? As late as possible but without rushing would suit me if no preference
		
Click to expand...

Dave, Wolf man, What time can you both get there for and I shall sort out a T time


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 13, 2015)

4ish give or take a little?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			4ish give or take a little?
		
Click to expand...

I'm good all day so happy to fit in with Dave..


----------



## stevelev (Sep 13, 2015)

Thursday is good for me, anytime after 3pm. Let me know ASAP so I can figure my schedule out for work.

Cheers


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2015)

6.30 is a bit early for me, how about 8.30, I am happy to drive over your way or somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Thursday is good for me, anytime after 3pm. Let me know ASAP so I can figure my schedule out for work.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thursday is good for me, where do you want to play?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2015)

Birchy was "top gun" in his match against Gazza today.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 14, 2015)

Louise give us a bell or send us your mobi number. I need to do early to avoid having to take leave.  Could play your gaff if needed - whats the earliest you can play?


----------



## stevelev (Sep 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Thursday is good for me, where do you want to play?
		
Click to expand...

Drop by my place if your free, as early as you like after 3pm. Let me know so I can book a tee time, or I can come to your place.

I'm easy


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Drop by my place if your free, as early as you like after 3pm. Let me know so I can book a tee time, or I can come to your place.

I'm easy
		
Click to expand...

Steve, I'll try get to your place for 345, is that ok:


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Steve, I'll try get to your place for 345, is that ok:
		
Click to expand...

Steve, Stuey, are you aware of our greens at the moment? You may want to play elsewhere.......


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 15, 2015)

Tonight seen the Wolfman (Bluewolf) take on Mc Hammer (Davemc) at Eccleston Park so in order to keep myself amused I thought I would help deliver a blow by blow account of the evening - so here we go with some bedtime reading for you all:

1st - Steady start by both off the T with Dave Mc taking the Wolf went OOB - Dave Mc 1 up
2nd - One of the players went: driver to bunker, chip out, 3 wood in to a tree to bounce back just short of the green, chip in for birdie to beat a par on a hole where he doesn't get any extra shots - Dave Mc 2 up
3rd - Nice steady drive which would become the theme of the evening for the Wolf, approach was left short, however recovered with a short chip and 1 putt to win the hole - Dave Mc 1 up
4th - Both with a bogie to half the hole - Dave Mc 1 up
5th - Par 5 hole that seen the wolf shaking on the T with thoughts of the 2nd still fresh in his mind and memories of last time he played this hole, would his memories came back to haunt him? Yes they would as the Wolf left his approach short due to the pressure courtesy of Dave's approach to 15 ft. Par for Dave - Dave Mc 2 up
6th - War of attrition finished in a draw due to Dave getting a shot - Dave Mc 2 up
7th - par 5 and shaky bum time again for the Wolf, but the smile appears after Dave puts his T shot in to the water! Dave then drops, hits hybrid and a lovely approach with a single putt to get a par, level the hole (gross) and take the honours on a SI7 hole - Dave Mc 3 up
8th -par 3 seen experience come to the fore. Gentle tap to the front of the green and 2 putt to win the hole for the Wolf - Dave Mc 2 up
9th - SI1 solid drive, good iron, up and down resulting in a par for the Wolf, is the tide beginning to turn? - Dave Mc 1 up

10th - 3 off the T for Dave ended this hole with the match back to evens. Loosing 3 on the bounce, has he lost that lovin feeling????
11th - 6 shots plays 5 to see it continue at halves. Has Dave Mc stopped the rot???? - still Evens
12th - A long par 4 finds a good drive followed up with a lovely approach to 15ft from 193 yards........... all for nothing as Dave Mc has lost his ball in the rough. The Wolf goes 1 up - is it the end for Dave Mc?????
13th - Arguably the worst T shot to win a hole, although the Wolf will explain how he meant to control it through the gap and around the contours! Big dave's monster arms launching it beyond the green and OOB meant the Wolf goes 2 up and the tide has changed 
14th - SI2 seen Dave Mc approach first = wet to see the shot advantage disappear. The Wolf from 153 yards lands right hand side of the green. Nice chip wins the hole.................. for the Wolf - Wolfman goes 3 up and has anyone seen the arms and legs from Dave's teddy
15th. Interesting hole with Dave taking the scenic route to hit a glorious chip to inches for a bogie and to take the hole. Is the comeback on? - Wolf 2 up
16th. WOW JUST WOW. Dave Mc up first puts it to a foot from 170 odd yards followed by the Wolf putting it to about 2 inches (see picture attached). Dave Mc gets a shot and starts to real in the Wolf - Wolf 1 up
17th. Typical golf hole and from a high within minutes you can hit a low as Dave Mc found out. Dave sends his shot well right whilst the Wolf cool as you like strokes it on the the green to take the hole - Wolf 2 up and the match
18th. All is not lost and after scoring birdie on the 16th Dave Mc manages to find another, and his third of the night, to win the final hole and gain another 5 points back.

Scores on the doors:
Dave Mc 41 points
Blue Wolf 66 points

The card is here on display as Bluewolf wanted to prove to everyone that he can actually play golf!!!!!!


----------



## stevelev (Sep 15, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Steve, Stuey, are you aware of our greens at the moment? You may want to play elsewhere.......
		
Click to expand...

Have they not yet top dressed them and brushed it into the holes to sort it. They were tined last week so should have been fully filled, brushed, watered and rolled by now. I think me needs to have a word in the shell like of Gen Manager.

Happy to play elsewhere if you prefer Stu


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol. Great write up Podge. Was a fantastic game and could have gone either way. That 16th hole was amazing. Never seen 2 tee shots like it. Was quite funny to knock it to 2" and still lose the hole. 
Oh, and I shot under handicap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha, great write up Steve. It was a Cracking round with 2 top notch fellas.

Danny really did play some solid stuff. The man literally missed 1 fairway all night, even that was not by much. The look of sheer horror when I sunk that chip on 2 will stay with me a long time.

as for me, 1-7 was pretty good. 8-14 an absolute mare, which I still can't explain. The win on 15, was much needed, which lead to an unbelievable couple of minutes on 16. 17 was a real let down. 18 was probably the best 3 consecutive shots I've ever played.

all in all, a fantastic night. Loved it :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Have they not yet top dressed them and brushed it into the holes to sort it. They were tined last week so should have been fully filled, brushed, watered and rolled by now. I think me needs to have a word in the shell like of Gen Manager.

Happy to play elsewhere if you prefer Stu
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind but if you prefer to play on good greens you're welcome at huyton and prescot.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't mind but if you prefer to play on good greens you're welcome at huyton and prescot.
		
Click to expand...

You changed Clubs Stu?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 16, 2015)

I played huyton on Monday morning.  Greens are in amazing nick.  So good that I de-greened my second putt in two days.   beware the third green.    aggressive putting has its pitfalls.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Wolfie, Scouser, know it's short notice but can play anywhere this Friday (anytime but earlier the better) and can play Wednesday 23rd anywhere anytime.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Wolfie, Scouser, know it's short notice but can play anywhere this Friday (anytime but earlier the better) and can play Wednesday 23rd anywhere anytime.
		
Click to expand...

Working both those dates mate. Could probably look at Wednesday 30th or Thursday 1st? Failing that then I'm off Monday and Tuesday next week.. Has anyone seen Vikingman recently?


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Working both those dates mate. Could probably look at Wednesday 30th or Thursday 1st? Failing that then I'm off Monday and Tuesday next week..
		
Click to expand...

Struggling after these 2 dates mate, earliest I finish work is 4 o'clock so won't have enough light to finish. Will have to be a weekend if that's ok with you?


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Just thought, I'm also off Tuesday 29th if that's any good? Although it's the day after I get back from 5 days in Benidorm on a Jolly Boys trip, so would need looking after!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Just thought, I'm also off Tuesday 29th if that's any good? Although it's the day after I get back from 5 days in Benidorm on a Jolly Boys trip, so would need looking after!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Working on the 29th, although that sounds like the ideal time to play you..   Weekends are Ok for me. I don't work Saturdays, but might struggle on some Sundays..


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok mate, I'll check what weekends I've got free and get back to you.

Does anyone know when/where Final Day is?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			You changed Clubs Stu?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's getting an Everton from Xmas Ssn tkt. Upper table side now......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			You changed Clubs Stu?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, you're more than welcome to a round whenever you're free.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yeah, he's getting an Everton from Xmas Ssn tkt. Upper table side now......
		
Click to expand...

About time he came to his senses!!!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes mate, you're more than welcome to a round whenever you're free.
		
Click to expand...

Finally made the jump then brother???  Shout next time your playing ! Never played H&P !


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes mate, you're more than welcome to a round whenever you're free.
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate, I'll hold you to that, haven't played there for quite a while, but always enjoyed it when I did. Really like the par 3's
Let me know when you're free to play


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I can see a welcome to huyton mini meet in the offing...


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			About time he came to his senses!!!!
		
Click to expand...

There's no chance of that!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

Junior said:



			Finally made the jump then brother???  Shout next time your playing ! Never played H&P !
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate I did, it's a cracking place and the bar stays open later than 7pm :whoo:

Everybody is welcome for a game, even Odvan


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes mate I did, it's a cracking place and the bar stays open later than 7pm :whoo:

Everybody is welcome for a game, even Odvan 

Click to expand...

Can play this Friday or next Wednesday if either of them are good for you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Can play this Friday or next Wednesday if either of them are good for you?
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday is good for me mate, what time can you get there for?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes mate I did, it's a cracking place and the bar stays open later than 7pm :whoo:

Everybody is welcome for a game, even Odvan 

Click to expand...

I thought you were supposed to be being nice to me?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I thought you were supposed to be being nice to me? 

Click to expand...

I can be really really nasty and arrange a round at Lee Park with Scouser for you if you want :rofl:


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 16, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Working both those dates mate. Could probably look at Wednesday 30th or Thursday 1st? Failing that then I'm off Monday and Tuesday next week.. Has anyone seen Vikingman recently?
		
Click to expand...

Been away Dan, just got back.

Currently I'm not working so available most of the time but this could change.

Still got to sort out a game with Scouser.

When are you available?


----------



## stevelev (Sep 16, 2015)

Stu C, play at H&P, can you book tee time for 3:45ish. But before 4pm, the nights are drawing in a bit lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Stu C, play at H&P, can you book tee time for 3:45ish. But before 4pm, the nights are drawing in a bit lol
		
Click to expand...

It's turn up and play mate I'll be there by 330 the latest.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 16, 2015)

See you there, make sure you're ready for a laugh, ask Gary what my drivings been like haha


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

stevelev said:



			See you there, make sure you're ready for a laugh, ask Gary what my drivings been like haha
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry mate mines been atrocious too.

I'm sure we'll have a good laugh either way!!


----------



## stevelev (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I wouldn't worry mate mines been atrocious too.

I'm sure we'll have a good laugh either way!!
		
Click to expand...

I dont mind a giggle or a snigger, but I dont want a roar haha


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

stevelev said:



			I dont mind a giggle or a snigger, but I dont want a roar haha
		
Click to expand...

Haha unfortunately I can't do quiet laughing


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Wednesday is good for me mate, what time can you get there for?
		
Click to expand...

Can play anytime as I'm off work


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Can play anytime as I'm off work
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate, I'm mad busy at the minute but ill try and get a flyer sorted for about 2 ish.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2015)

Junior said:



			Finally made the jump then brother???  Shout next time your playing ! Never played H&P !
		
Click to expand...

Its just a Muni in good condition.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound mate, I'm mad busy at the minute but ill try and get a flyer sorted for about 2 ish.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, whatever is best for you, just let me know


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Sounds good, whatever is best for you, just let me know
		
Click to expand...

Are you now cat 1, yer shark, or have you gone up since........

I'm currently 5.6.


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes mate, got down to 5.4 the day before West Lancs putter debacle, so assume I will now be 5.6, with our last Comp this Sunday, my last chance to get to Cat1 (start of season target)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Yes mate, got down to 5.4 the day before West Lancs putter debacle, so assume I will now be 5.6, with our last Comp this Sunday, my last chance to get to Cat1 (start of season target)
		
Click to expand...

Oo cat 1 for a day - surprised you spoke to me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2015)

Podge, I'm free on saturday and if matt or Louise or others fancy making a 4-ball up, we can get some matches done.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2015)

Stevelev and I played at H&PGC tonight, a cracking game steve won 2up and the scores were stevelev 67 v Stu c 37.

Birchy, do you need the card as evidence??


----------



## stevelev (Sep 17, 2015)

Birchy,  Can you delete some messages I'm trying to sort out our match but unable to inbox you as its full.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 17, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Stevelev and I played at H&PGC tonight, a cracking game steve won 2up and the scores were stevelev 67 v Stu c 37.

Birchy, do you need the card as evidence??
		
Click to expand...

Still not happy about losing that ball on the 17th


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Still not happy about losing that ball on the 17th
		
Click to expand...

I Thought it was alright to be honest mate, thanks for the game though really I enjoyed it.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 17, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I Thought it was alright to be honest mate, thanks for the game though really I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Was a good game, look forward to the next one. Great company


----------



## louise_a (Sep 18, 2015)

Podge, I sent you a PM the other day, have you seen it?


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Podge, I'm free on saturday and if matt or Louise or others fancy making a 4-ball up, we can get some matches done.
		
Click to expand...

Peter - Only just logged on here now and seen this. Unfortunately I am unable to do this Saturday - any other weekend dates or early mornings?

Louise - seen and replying this evening


----------



## Odvan (Sep 19, 2015)

Louise, I don't suppose you're a) free tomorrow morning and then if so b) play our match with a 7:42 tee off time at my gaff ?

May really struggle now to get any golf in at all for the foreseeable near future due to certain, sad, circumstances.

Danny laaaaa, separate thread for it I know but I know you'll see this; It maybe that I won't be available for the Manc GC meet and have noted your interest if my spot comes free. It's an 'each day as it comes' thing so may not be able to confirm either way until quite near the time.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, I don't suppose you're a) free tomorrow morning and then if so b) play our match with a 7:42 tee off time at my gaff ?

May really struggle now to get any golf in at all for the foreseeable near future due to certain, sad, circumstances.

Danny laaaaa, separate thread for it I know but I know you'll see this; It maybe that I won't be available for the Manc GC meet and have noted your interest if my spot comes free. It's an 'each day as it comes' thing so may not be able to confirm either way until quite near the time.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. Hope everything is good with you. Give me a shout if you need anything.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 29, 2015)

Are any games still outstanding???


----------



## louise_a (Sep 29, 2015)

I still haven't played Podge or Odvan. when is the final? I am free several days next week.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nothing on final. 

Was just putting the feelers out. I guess it's a bit difficult if all the games arent completed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2015)

I've only got to play Derry's finest, which hopefully we can get done this week.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 30, 2015)

How are you for the weekend big mawn?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			How are you for the weekend big mawn?
		
Click to expand...

if playing sat dee, and he's free, could get a four ball price with podgy.

#day out


----------



## Odvan (Sep 30, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I still haven't played Podge or Odvan. when is the final? I am free several days next week.
		
Click to expand...

Louise, I think I may be free this Sat afternoon if any good?


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2015)

I still have Qwerty to play and chances are it may not happen due to failing light and work commitments however I'd hope we can sort something.

As to the final, last I spoke to Birchy had had something in mind, I emailed him a couple of weeks ago but heard nothing back. Hopefully he has it all under control as always.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			if playing sat dee, and he's free, could get a four ball price with podgy.

#day out
		
Click to expand...

Should be sound for Saturday pm, I'll have to see what Mein FÃ¼hrer has got planned though.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds good.   sound out podge then pete and find a suitable venue.   no bloody faders course though. :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sounds good.   sound out podge then pete and find a suitable venue.   no bloody faders course though. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

PM send to Podge.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 30, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Louise, I think I may be free this Sat afternoon if any good?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I am in Scotland all weekend.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2015)

Got a few to play yet, but I have a few weeks off starting next Wednesday if anyone is up for the challenge?


----------



## Junior (Oct 1, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Are any games still outstanding???
		
Click to expand...

Played all mine....... badly,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sounds good.   sound out podge then pete and find a suitable venue.   no bloody faders course though. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He cant make it.

If any pair want to join gary and stu to play a match, I'll stand aside for you to make a 4-ball up.

If not, if anyone wants to join us we'll have a day out, or a forummer can host, and we'll just have a knock, whilst they play their match.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 2, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Got a few to play yet, but I have a few weeks off starting next Wednesday if anyone is up for the challenge?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not working at the moment so hopefully we can sort something.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 3, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			I'm not working at the moment so hopefully we can sort something.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate. My last shift is Tuesday daytime, free from Wednesday onward.. Can't do Thursday though..

Trouble with work matey?


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 5, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Ok mate. My last shift is Tuesday daytime, free from Wednesday onward.. Can't do Thursday though..

Trouble with work matey?
		
Click to expand...

Probably too late to sort out Wednesday and I can't play Friday.

As long as the agency don't find me work are you available next week?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 5, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Probably too late to sort out Wednesday and I can't play Friday.

As long as the agency don't find me work are you available next week?
		
Click to expand...

Should be ok mate. I'll have to be away to pick the kids up by 14:30 ish though.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 5, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Should be ok mate. I'll have to be away to pick the kids up by 14:30 ish though.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.

How about we provisionally agree next Monday.

I should know by Thursday this week if I'm available early next week.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 5, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			No problem.

How about we provisionally agree next Monday.

I should know by Thursday this week if I'm available early next week.
		
Click to expand...

Monday should be good for me. I'll be fresh off a brutalising at Manchester Golf Club. Should be good for the confidence


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 5, 2015)

Played with a few (self proclaimed) rubbish 5 to 7 handicappers round MGC last week. 

Apart from their dodgy driving, iffy irons, poor putting none of them were far over par.

Easy track wolf man.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 6, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Played with a few (self proclaimed) rubbish 5 to 7 handicappers round MGC last week. 

Apart from their dodgy driving, iffy irons, poor putting none of them were far over par.

Easy track wolf man.
		
Click to expand...


You staying there then? Or is it still too hard?


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			You staying there then? Or is it still too hard?  

Click to expand...

My game has carried on the direction it was going @ Reddish Vale. 

The last two times I've played MGC, I've actually had enough game (just) to play the course and not just battle myself. Actually playing the course is a brilliant experience (will make more sense to fellow choppers). 

If that continues, and winter isn't an atrocious experience, then I think I'd be mad to leave.

Puts the mockers on me for Sunday now!!


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 6, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Monday should be good for me. I'll be fresh off a brutalising at Manchester Golf Club. Should be good for the confidence 

Click to expand...

Sounds good.

Where do want to play?

What time are you out at Manchester?

It was all booked up when we looked at it.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Sounds good.

Where do want to play?

What time are you out at Manchester?

It was all booked up when we looked at it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay mate.. Missed the post!!!

Quite happy to play at your gaff if you want mate.. Not played it before and I've heard good things about it..

Out at 10:30.. Looking forward to playing the course.. Not looking forward to losing a ball a hole in the left hand rough!!


----------



## stevelev (Oct 11, 2015)

Whats the final date for getting all these matches in?


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

stevelev said:



			Whats the final date for getting all these matches in?
		
Click to expand...

Ideally late August / early September


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 11, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry for the delay mate.. Missed the post!!!

Quite happy to play at your gaff if you want mate.. Not played it before and I've heard good things about it..

Out at 10:30.. Looking forward to playing the course.. Not looking forward to losing a ball a hole in the left hand rough!! 

Click to expand...

Sorry Dan.

I've been off line a couple of days and just seen your reply.

Can you play this Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## stevelev (Oct 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Ideally late August / early September 

Click to expand...

Good to see everyone is on track.

lol


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Sorry Dan.

I've been off line a couple of days and just seen your reply.

Can you play this Tuesday or Wednesday?
		
Click to expand...

Most likely mate yeah. Off all week 

Obviously I'll still have to be away for about 14:40 at the latest so I can pick up the kids from school..


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 11, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Most likely mate yeah. Off all week 

Obviously I'll still have to be away for about 14:40 at the latest so I can pick up the kids from school..
		
Click to expand...

I'll book it for Wednesday morning then around 9:00am.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			I'll book it for Wednesday morning then around 9:00am.
		
Click to expand...

Can you make it 10?  I've got to drop them off as well!! A parents work is never done.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 12, 2015)

Booked for 10:00am on Wednesday.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 13, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Can you make it 10?  I've got to drop them off as well!! A parents work is never done.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still on for this?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Are you still on for this?
		
Click to expand...

 yes mate. Was a bit manic yesterday so never got chance to answer. I'll be there at about 9:30.


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 13, 2015)

bluewolf said:



 yes mate. Was a bit manic yesterday so never got chance to answer. I'll be there at about 9:30.
		
Click to expand...

See you there.


----------



## the snookster (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello guys
Is this gonna be going on again next year?

Rob


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 14, 2015)

Played today.

Vikingman beat Bluewolf 6 and 4. (86 points to 21 points).

Good to see Dan again and TBH he didn't have much luck.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 24, 2016)

Not too sure if this is still ongoing, but I played Wolfie today (finally got our game in)
I managed to sneak a 2&1 win, the company was far better than the standard of golf!!
Me 70 points
Big Dan 35 points


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Well chaps, now that Birchy is well rested after his jet lag........Hows about we try to match Scott's efforts that he's put into this by actually playing some golf together!!!!

Nights are light till late for another month, so can we all try to get some more games played, so we can complete the groups then maybe all have a nice day out somewhere, for the final.

I've got no chance of winning, but still willing to complete any outstanding games.

If people can post up outstanding games etc and we'll see what we can get sorted. I'm even willing to organise a day out or an open if we can get 12 or so, which may help. Been a long time since we all had a good old fashioned meet.

Come on lads, lets annoy our little bundle of joy by sending him some scorecards in the coming weeks, eh?:thup:

Like the European cup, it's currently in permanent residence in the Merseyside area.


Me vs Podgster


----------



## Odvan (Jun 1, 2016)

Am I the only one who paid in Â£20 or whatever it was for this...! It'll soon be rebate time ;-)

Me Vs Louise


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2016)

Got a lot of golf on in the next 2 weeks but should be able to fit something in after that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2016)

Me v Derry's finest I think....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2016)

Will resurrect this soon, got the scores down somewhere. 

Most people have played at least half their matches iirc


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Will resurrect this soon, got the scores down somewhere. 

Most people have played at least half their matches iirc
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should start from scratch again....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe we should start from scratch again....

Click to expand...

Most people can still win too apart from you so no


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Most people can still win too apart from you so no 

Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2016)

Mine are all done.....1 win and took a few pastings


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2016)

Leaderboard below 




Not sure who has who left to play etc. Hoping people know who they have played in their group.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2016)

Junior said:



			Mine are all done.....1 win and took a few pastings
		
Click to expand...

We'll have a laugh in the first fourball out on finals day, And.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2016)

I have Odvan and Podge to play.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 2, 2016)

Danny....  Where's our score lad?? 

Peter lav


----------



## Junior (Jun 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We'll have a laugh in the first fourball out on finals day, And. 

Click to expand...

:thup: sounds good to me


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 2, 2016)

Just Val to play....  If your available anytime mate :thup:

Any ideas for a day out fellas?? Or is it still early days.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 2, 2016)

I've still got Val to play aswell, will try to get a game at S&A (as we planned last year!!), let me know when you're down big man :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

Played all my games


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Played all my games
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I've missed a couple of games, you any idea on your last game?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Looks like I've missed a couple of games, you any idea on your last game? 

Click to expand...

Bleedin hell Scott, you had one job... :angry:

oh, an Scotland

an next years trip

suppose you're gonna say you had to look after family and work life too? Sort it man :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Looks like I've missed a couple of games, you any idea on your last game? 

Click to expand...

No idea, was ages ago!

Got a spanking off Dave & Iain, caught Val & Andy on a bad day. 

Not very helpful for points though


----------



## Scouser (Jun 2, 2016)

Danny has done me out of a win... But I have lodged a stewards enquiry with Birchy


----------



## peterlav (Jun 2, 2016)

Just need to play Scouser to finish my games

Will post on here when we can agree a date, anyone welcome to join us who needs to get a game in


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Just need to play Scouser to finish my games

Will post on here when we can agree a date, anyone welcome to join us who needs to get a game in
		
Click to expand...

Would be a great venue for me and big Stu.  A course I've yet to play.  Keep us in mind and we will try to make that a four ball. :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jun 3, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Would be a great venue for me and big Stu.  A course I've yet to play.  Keep us in mind and we will try to make that a four ball. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, let me know when you can play


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 3, 2016)

Peter - what evening would suit you best during the week and i shall work it at my end. What location?

Louise - how does W/C Mon 20th or Mon 27th suit you and what evenings are generally best?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2016)

thepodgster said:



			Peter - what evening would suit you best during the week and i shall work it at my end. What location?

Louise - how does W/C Mon 20th or Mon 27th suit you and what evenings are generally best?
		
Click to expand...

Leave it with me, possibly look at a day out or an open for a few of us.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2017)

Just a bumpety bump for this almost a year on, I think this is the longest comp ever to run:rofl:

Come on Birchy la, I know you've got nothing better to do so are  we having a finals day or what??


----------



## Qwerty (May 22, 2017)

We could even just all book on an open one Sunday to save the aggro of getting us in somewhere and just take the Scores off That?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			We could even just all book on an open one Sunday to save the aggro of getting us in somewhere and just take the Scores off That?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with that mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be happy with that mate.
		
Click to expand...

Hesketh has an open on Saturday 12th August.

Tee times from early for the match-goers, the armchairs could go out later.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hesketh has an open on Saturday 12th August.

Tee times from early for the match-goers, the armchairs could go out later.

Click to expand...

That could be a goer, we'll probably get moved to the Sunday anyway.


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hesketh has an open on Saturday 12th August.

Tee times from early for the match-goers, the armchairs could go out later.

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, I always enjoy Hesketh and it's been a while since I last played it.


----------



## NWJocko (May 25, 2017)

I'd be unlikely to make 12th August but don't let that stop you boys :thup:

Havent played Hesketh for a while either, nice course.  I saw on twitter earlier they're building a new tee on the 17th.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2017)

The weekend of the first international break in September would be ideal too. 

Let's try and get this sorted, it's been a long time since we had a proper NW meet.


----------

